# WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/02



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Bray Wyatt. Entertain me.


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Don't fail us now, Bray.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Why do you do this to us every week Raw :vincecry


----------



## The Shield (Aug 30, 2015)

Roman Empire will continue its steady rise

BO-Lieve That!!


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Preview doesn't sound that bad, a few things:

They still don't mention when the title match will happen. So either they haven't decided themselves or it will actually happen on a RAW ?

I am really interested in how the Bray storyline goes, they will probably job them again at the next PPV, though.

At least the wwe.com staff knows that it's basically just about Sasha. 

Hopefully a Breeze promo will happen this time so we have a reason for his beatdown.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

It's weird they haven't confirmed when Roman vs Seth is happening, I assumed it would be at Survivor Series? :shrug Maybe not?

I hope Dean does something on Raw rather than sitting around backstage doing shit all. Give him a match of some sort please WWE!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

"they’re the first two citizens of “MexAmerica,”"

So more will join?


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

In before the fuckery

I wanna see Paige kick some more ass like her old days in NXT

On a side note a week from tomorrow Raw will be taped from my hometown of Manchester, England and I will be attending and seeing the fuckery in person OMG thats gonna be amazing


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

Hoping Seth & Roman's promo is full of insults...

:booklel @ WWE ignoring Wyatt's loss already. Feud, rinse, repeat.:HA


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*In a day early. Ready for RAW!
*


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I am bracing for the worst.


----------



## Nishifue (Oct 25, 2015)

Might actually watch Raw tomorrow lol. Need something to make me feel smart lol.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Could be decent. The would word being [Could].
Last weeks raw was great. And was a total surprise.


----------



## Kejhill (Sep 16, 2015)

Offering to anyone who'll need tonight


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

I'm good.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Kejhill said:


> Offering to anyone who'll need tonight


I will gladly join you in that and can guess A-C-P will as well


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

The Shield said:


> Roman Empire will continue its steady rise
> 
> BO-Lieve That!!


Its already at the top. Reigns is best in show, hes just been waiting for the ribbon (world title) to complete his outfit


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

#Naomi'sButtIsLife said:


> Hoping Seth & Roman's promo is full of insults...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats refreshing. Usually its the other guys ignoring him: bryan, cena, undertaker, ryback


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

So, are they actually gonna start new feuds? Because all RAW did last week was set up Reigns vs Rollins, literally nothing else.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

So where is this masterclass of sports entertainment programming emanating from tonight?


----------



## ClintDagger (Feb 1, 2015)

Denver.


----------



## Kejhill (Sep 16, 2015)

deanambroselover said:


> I will gladly join you in that and can guess A-C-P will as well


Everyone are welcome!

Especially fans of *Dean* _"who cares about titles if i can be a motivator"_ *Ambrose* and *Antonio* _"jobbing since 2011"_ *Cesaro*.:denirolol


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Forget Denver next week the Brits takeover Raw and show the world how it's done which is my hometown of Manchester


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

So is Fandango 2.0, I mean Breeze going to actually wrestle tonight?


----------



## The Traditionalist (Oct 28, 2015)

DoubtGin said:


> Hopefully a Breeze promo will happen this time so we have a reason for Ziggler's beatdown.


Fixed! :grin2:


----------



## CurbStomp93 (Aug 5, 2015)

It's weird nothing's been confirmed for Rollins v Reigns at Survior Series yet :rockwut


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Wyatt, BAD, Breeze/Ziggler and Reigns/Rollins. Sounds like it's gonna be a pretty damn good RAW.


Side-note: did y'all see Brie vs Becky on Main Event? Idk what was more surprising, Brie puttin on another great match or how incredibly over those 2 were. I haven't heard Divas pops that loud since Paige won the title probably.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Kejhill said:


> Offering to anyone who'll need tonight


Half way decent Raw last week, my thoughts...Gonna need WAY more than that for tonight....

Time to start getting ready for Raw:


----------



## The Traditionalist (Oct 28, 2015)

Sheamus_ROCKS said:


> "they’re the first two citizens of “MexAmerica,”"
> 
> So more will join?


Perhaps the renunciation of said "citizenship" would be easier than convincing others to partake? :grin2:




Jack Thwagger said:


> So, are they actually gonna start new feuds? Because all RAW did last week was set up Reigns vs Rollins, literally nothing else.


Reigns v Rollins is the likely Main Event @ Survivor Series, no? One would hope that tonight's RAW will be used to lay the ground work for the rest of the matches @ SS. Afterall, SS is now less than three weeks away. If the 5-point preview can be used as any indication of promise, maybe tonight we'll see an adversary for ADR introduced?


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

Raw should open with The Wyatt Family. Wyatt should tell the world that Taker and Kane have officially been buried alive. Footage Rowan making caskets. Bray says it's the reason Rowan was gone. Bray says Rowan have a vision and it was the vision of two brothers dying together. Wyatt then knew that their fate was in his hands. Bray said he needed the strength and so he found the strongest man ever born in Braun Strowman and not even Braun can break out of the caskets made by Rowan. Video footage should then air with Sting standing over the two graves, Kane, and Taker both then break out of their own caskets. The Wyatt Family stands shocked. Footage ends. This is a great way to start the show and get the viewer to stay tuned. No wrestling, just story telling. 

I have been saying it for weeks that at some point I want Charlotte to trash the Divas title and have a belt made for her. Something very similar to what her father had done during his time. This angle wouldn't turn her heel, it could easily be played as a face. She can say that the Divas title is an mockery of the division. It's a butterfly for crying out loud. She replaces it with a new title and is openly defiant of Stephanie McMahon. This would instantly turn her into a bigger face than she is currently trying to be.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

A-C-P said:


> Half way decent Raw last week, my thoughts...Gonna need WAY more than that for tonight....
> 
> Time to start getting ready for Raw:


I did think you would want that but clearly the vodka is better


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

deanambroselover said:


> I did think you would want that but clearly the vodka is better


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

"Swamp Monsters" theres the only proof I need that they won't make any effort to make the Wyatts a sinister group 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

They should definitely lay the groundwork for SurvivorSeries in this RAW.

As for what I wish, just please for all that's good and holy give us a good feud between Seth and Roman...present them both strongly and confident, equally capable of standing their ground and going at it. These two can put out a masterful match if this feud is handled right. Their stare down showed promise...please don't fuck it up.


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> They should definitely lay the groundwork for SurvivorSeries in this RAW.
> 
> As for what I wish, just please for all that's good and *holy give us a good feud between Seth and Roman*...present them both strongly and confident, equally capable of standing their ground and going at it. These two can put out a masterful match if this feud is handled right. Their stare down showed promise...please don't fuck it up.


I just want a reference to them being former Tag Team Champions together. It'd emphasise the emotional psychology going into the match.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

It's Yersel! said:


> I just want a reference to them being former Tag Team Champions together. It'd emphasise the emotional psychology going into the match.


Yep, they have enough backstory to do something great with it.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

"the big dog" :booklel


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

blackholeson said:


> Raw should open with The Wyatt Family. Wyatt should tell the world that Taker and Kane have officially been buried alive. Footage Rowan making caskets. Bray says it's the reason Rowan was gone. Bray says Rowan have a vision and it was the vision of two brothers dying together. Wyatt then knew that their fate was in his hands. Bray said he needed the strength and so he found the strongest man ever born in Braun Strowman and not even Braun can break out of the caskets made by Rowan. Video footage should then air with Sting standing over the two graves, Kane, and Taker both then break out of their own caskets. The Wyatt Family stands shocked. Footage ends. This is a great way to start the show and get the viewer to stay tuned. No wrestling, just story telling.
> 
> I have been saying it for weeks that at some point I want Charlotte to trash the Divas title and have a belt made for her. Something very similar to what her father had done during his time. This angle wouldn't turn her heel, it could easily be played as a face. She can say that the Divas title is an mockery of the division. It's a butterfly for crying out loud. She replaces it with a new title and is openly defiant of Stephanie McMahon. This would instantly turn her into a bigger face than she is currently trying to be.


That wyatt segment would be money.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Did USA change their clocks this weekend just gone?


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

No Cena tonight!

:yes :yes :yes


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

It's good to see Sasha finally getting an actual feud. It will be interesting to see what they do with the Wyatt Family this week, hopefully they continue their momentum from last week.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

3 hours and 45 minutes till fuckery.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

witchblade000 said:


> No Cena tonight!












Don't remind them, just act as normal!


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Fatal Four-way Divas match announced to determine the #1 contender.


----------



## AnghellicKarma (Nov 2, 2015)

Am I the only one that thinks the whole "MexAmerica" name and its explanation -- coming from Zeb, no less -- is rather silly, and possibly even cringey?


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

DoubtGin said:


> Fatal Four-way Divas match announced to determine the #1 contender.


Wow, wonder who wins that?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

amhlilhaus said:


> Wow, wonder who wins that?


I guess it would be a toss between Sasha and Paige.


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

deanambroselover said:


> Forget Denver next week the Brits takeover Raw and show the world how it's done which is my hometown of Manchester


So who's the poor person who they will dress up in a Manchester United jersey and is gonna get booed because most in attendance will be Man City fans? 
I'm going with Becky Lynch.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Jim Ross said:


> 3 hours and 45 minutes till fuckery.


And now it's about 6 hours until the complaints begin about another WOAT Raw :tyson


----------



## Kejhill (Sep 16, 2015)

DoubtGin said:


> Fatal Four-way Divas match announced to determine the #1 contender.


Paige vs Sasha vs Becky Lynch vs Nikki Bella?

Guess Becky will be in so she will be pinned.


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

Will be Paige, I'd love it if Sasha was the one pinned. LOVE IT.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Kejhill said:


> Paige vs Sasha vs Becky Lynch vs Nikki Bella?
> 
> Guess Becky will be in so she will be pinned.


This makes the most sense since every "team" or whatever would be represented. Maybe they will throw in Natalya for Becky because Fuck Becky.

I think Paige will win this one and Sasha will be protected.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

DENSPARK said:


> And now it's about 6 hours until the complaints begin about another WOAT Raw :tyson


If the shoe fits :draper2

Though I lived through 1994-1995 so for me to declare something the WOAT Raw it would have to be BAD :lol


----------



## Crewz (Sep 20, 2015)

Paige has gotta win this 4 way.. Clearly she's the next opponent for Charlotte, or everything they've done lately with Paige means nothing.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> If the shoe fits :draper2
> 
> Though I lived through 1994-1995 so for me to declare something the WOAT Raw it would have to be BAD :lol


I thankfully was not watching at the time, but I've heard the horror stories :lol

Out of interest, since '95 what has been your worst year of WWE?


----------



## Dev21589 (Oct 15, 2015)

Crewz said:


> Paige has gotta win this 4 way.. Clearly she's the next opponent for Charlotte, or everything they've done lately with Paige means nothing.


But the wwe has the attention span of a gold fish . Sasha should win . Wwe forgot about the best woman's match of all time so


----------



## Crewz (Sep 20, 2015)

Dev21589 said:


> But the wwe has the attention span of a gold fish . Sasha should win . Wwe forgot about the best woman's match of all time so


Sasha winning makes little to no sense.. They've laid the groundwork for Paige vs. Charlotte, it needs to happen at Survivor Series.. That's the feud right now, Paige vs. Charlotte/Becky.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

DENSPARK said:


> I thankfully was not watching at the time, but I've heard the horror stories :lol
> 
> Out of interest, since '95 what has been your worst year of WWE?


That is a good question. 2015 has not been a great year from a show quality standpoint. But the great in-ring talent and Lesnar has been what has kept me watching this year.

2007 may be my answer, but during Cena's reign of terror on Raw from 2006-whenever you want to say it ended had the hard brand split to help me get through that.

I was/am a big Punk fan, but the overall show during 2012 was pretty bad as well, outside of Punk on Raw and Bryan on SD.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Dev21589 said:


> But the wwe has the attention span of a gold fish . Sasha should win . Wwe forgot about the best woman's match of all time so


Nah then you'd just have Paige interfere or wackiness with Team Bad. Better to go with what they've been building up to and just do Paige/Charlotte.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

The fuckery is almost here


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Daylight savings has now made Raw start 2 hours later for me than it did over our winter, it starts at 2pm now, before it started at midday :lol

I hope Paige wins the fatal 4 way. I think Natalya might cost Sasha the match after what happened on SD.


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

Don't mind me, just getting ready for Raw


----------



## imscotthALLIN (Feb 18, 2015)

Please boo Reigns out of the building!


----------



## genghis hank (Jun 27, 2014)

Honey Bucket said:


> Did USA change their clocks this weekend just gone?


Yes, it's a 1am Raw UK time.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Everyone strap yourself in for the Roman era


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

dmccourt95 said:


> "Swamp Monsters" theres the only proof I need that they won't make any effort to make the Wyatts a sinister group
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Maybe ZZ will join them. :tripsscust


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

gsm1988 said:


> Maybe ZZ will join them. :tripsscust


The only ZZ I wouldn't mind joining the Wyatts would be ZZ Top 










Book it WWE


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> If the shoe fits :draper2
> 
> Though I lived through 1994-1995 so for me to declare something the WOAT Raw it would have to be BAD :lol


Are you insinuating that you didn't enjoy the epic Finkel/Wippleman tuxedo match? :surprise: BLASPHEMY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

Crewz said:


> Paige has gotta win this 4 way.. Clearly she's the next opponent for Charlotte, or everything they've done lately with Paige means nothing.


Well, this is the same company that had Paige call out the entire division in a highly publicized promo before doing next to nothing other than act CRRRRRAAAAZZZZYYYY for an entire month afterwards...


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> That is a good question. 2015 has not been a great year from a show quality standpoint. But the great in-ring talent and Lesnar has been what has kept me watching this year.
> 
> 2007 may be my answer, but during Cena's reign of terror on Raw from 2006-whenever you want to say it ended had the hard brand split to help me get through that.
> 
> I was/am a big Punk fan, but the overall show during 2012 was pretty bad as well, outside of Punk on Raw and Bryan on SD.


2003 was pretty bad in my opinion.


----------



## Crewz (Sep 20, 2015)

gsm1988 said:


> Well, this is the same company that had Paige call out the entire division in a highly publicized promo before doing next to nothing other than act CRRRRRAAAAZZZZYYYY for an entire month afterwards...


Yes but i still have hope they'll follow through with this storyline.. It's annoying when they start something and then drop it.. It seems like Paige is the only logical winner here, unless they find a way to make it a multi-diva match at Survivor Series.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Can't sleep so watching Raw might help...but I got a terrible stomach ache and watching Raw might make it worse. 

Decisions :renee


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Captain Edd said:


> Can't sleep so watching Raw might help...but I got a terrible stomach ache and watching Raw might make it worse.
> 
> Decisions :renee


Take some Pepto Bismol, that should help your stomach and you can still be safely put to sleep by Raw.
(Y)


----------



## Kejhill (Sep 16, 2015)

Brace yourself, 20 minutes of random speaking by someone as Raw opening :shitstorm


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

gsm1988 said:


> 2003 was pretty bad in my opinion.


For me it started to slowly turn around after Kane unmasked, then picked up after Goldberg won the title.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Bad Raws even make Cumberbatch furious










:ha


----------



## Push_Miz (Mar 26, 2014)

What's up ? RAW should start by now ?


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Starts at 6 tonight.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

Watch this while you wait:


----------



## Kyoto (Nov 3, 2015)

Hi


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Lariatoh! said:


> Watch this while you wait:


That's like drinking fine wine then switching to bud light.. It's probably better to watch that after Raw.. to cleanse the palette.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Kyoto said:


> Hi


Hello.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Why haven't they announced a pointless six man tag yet?

Their standards are dropping.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Ready as always :WHYYY3


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

The Tempest said:


> Ready as always :WHYYY3


One bottle? That'll be gone by the first 30 minutes!


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

I hope we get Neville vs stardust today. It's been like two weeks


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

So who's complaining tonight? show of hands


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Alright_Mate said:


> Why haven't they announced a pointless six man tag yet?
> 
> Their standards are dropping.


Why would they announce it?

'Just bust that motherfucker out at the top of the second hour and the crowd will go wild!' - The voice in Vince Mcmahon's head.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Shadowcran said:


> One bottle? That'll be gone by the first 30 minutes!


I got plenty of those bottles, no worries :mj


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

I need Sasha to pop up like :sashahi "I'm still here bitches" or something.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

So is there anything on Raw worth being interested about tonight.


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

Time for DA LOOK era. Who's gonna make Roman look strong tonight?


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Let the fuckery begin


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

DJ2334 said:


> Time for DA LOOK era. Who's gonna make Roman look strong tonight?


They'll put him in a ten man gauntlet match and he'll superman punch them in a tempest of samoan fury.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Let the mediocrity begin!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Let the #WWEFUCKERY Begin


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Almost time, let's do this. I have my soda and extra Halloween candy, my body is ready.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Fuckery time!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

INB4 ROMAN LOOKS REALLY LOOK STRONG


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:ha


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Let the complaining begin!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

DJ2334 said:


> Time for DA LOOK era. Who's gonna make Roman look strong tonight?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Oh god they better keep this promo short.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Who is gonna make Roman look strong tonight?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Here comes an awful promo


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Stone Hot said:


> So who's complaining tonight? show of hands


Unless we have some good content...I raise my hand.

Don't forget, I've been on "give Reigns a chance" lately. It's fine to push him now unlike his earlier one.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Christ I need another drink already :reigns2


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

LOL Hogan/Trump 2016 sign


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

:mark: Reigns!!!!!! What a pop


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Reigns with the biggest pop of all time.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Business is about to go belly up. Here comes Roman Reigns.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Commence la fuckery!

Keep it short Roman, keep it short!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Believe That, y'all.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Was almost a record for turning raw off. Only staying to see if Rollins comes out.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

A Roman promo OMG


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Oh, there he is, gotta grab dat popcorn opcorn


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

Getting ready for RAW...


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Dude is OVER


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Cheap pop.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

That pop tho. Don't die IWC.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:cena4 pops


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

God he really in Roman cena with that fucking pandering


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

That match was very good, but I feel they could have made it last another 3 minutes...that's just my critique. 

Make this short...he cannot do an extended promo yet...make it short....


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav (Jan 3, 2014)

Wow Rollins actually got some heat there from the crowd.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

'Cheap pop' Reigns.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Roman is good at being gassed 2 minutes into a match


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

No Roman. Put the microphone down.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Lord, please don't flop


----------



## Laser Rey (Jul 11, 2014)

Brown-nosing and ass-kissing are the same thing, Roman.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

"Denver is the place to be." :CENA


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

When we heard the song, me and my friends look at each other and said to each other "Ah Crap!". LMFAO!!!!


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Vince is probably creaming himself right now


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

That promo is fucking awful guys


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

His face is so weird


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

The fuck was that?


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

THE GOAT IS HERE :Rollins


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

That was the most vanilla script ever!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Nice short promo. Thats what he does best


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Reigns with that Foley-esque cheap pop!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:Cocky


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

So Smarks, do you officially throw in te towel? Dude is the most over face on the roster by a mile


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

What town is this?


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Eh... that was adequate I suppose. The content is still a problem though.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Reigns happy to be in Denver because they not booing him.:mj4


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Put the mic down Roman


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Are these.. smackdown cheers? Am I hearing things? It is possible, I have had A Lot of caffeine today.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

THE MAN IS HERE!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


>


That Face of the Company look......


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Laser Rey said:


> Brown-nosing and ass-kissing are the same thing, Roman.



:maury


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Rollins not coming off as strong of a heel as of HIAC.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

SHIV said:


> What town is this?


Doesn't matter Reigns is over as usual.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

SHIV said:


> What town is this?


The Mile "HIGH" City

One of my favorite cities


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

That promo was decent...but the content, my god, it was bad.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

The fuck is wrong with him :lmao


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Undertakerowns said:


> That was the most vanilla script ever!


Hey they can't give him more than that he'll forget lines and all hell have to fall back on I'd bleeeeeeeee dat


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

I still wonder why he can't be the "Beast Intrucknate" .....


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

I love how they let Rollins cut most of Reings promo for him LOL


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Mainboy said:


> That promo is fucking awful guys


Yep

Get used to it


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

God, rollins laugh is glorious :Rollins


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Reigns makes some really ugly faces when he is talking. People think he is good looking?


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Seth is here :rollins


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I can already tell I'm going to hate the promos in this feud.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

OMG I love Rollins' laugh so much.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Its really noticeable how much better Rollins is on the mic over Reigns right now


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

Drinking game: Take a shot every time "WWE World Heavyweight Champion" is said tonight.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Seth's evil cackle is on point.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

All hail Seth Rollins :rollins


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This promo is reminiscent of Heyman vs Punk! :bryanlol


----------



## Laser Rey (Jul 11, 2014)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> So Smarks, do you officially throw in te towel? Dude is the most over face on the roster by a mile


Sounds like a bunch of screaming women and silent men to me.


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav (Jan 3, 2014)

Rolllins acts like a cartoon villain every time he does that laugh.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*BAWSE!*


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

YES YES YES YES HHH is here!!!!!!!!!! Bow down bitches this man is a legend


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Seth really is the man :rollins


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Roman carrying Seth's bags is the role he's most suited for anyway.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Triple H! :mark:


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Laser Rey said:


> Sounds like a bunch of screaming women and silent men to me.


Those are manly looking woman and tall ass children


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Who is that other dude that was in the Shield with them? What's he doing nowadays.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

My cat didn't come in the room to watch Raw until Seth Rollins cut off Reigns' promo...

Coincidence?

:Cocky


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

I thought that was Ambrose for a split second.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Ugh same crap every week


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> The Mile "HIGH" City
> 
> One of my favorite cities


Thank you. Here comes the show preview since football is about to start.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Everybody ready for Steph's ego to take over this promo?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Steph's voice is audio cancer. How does Triple H live with her?


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Whenever I hear the lyrics "Behold the king..." from the Authority's song, I assume it's referring to Stephanie.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Triple H hahahahha


----------



## Mister Mystery Man (May 7, 2005)

Oh ok The Authority is heel tonite.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Really solid promo by both guys.

And then the authority...


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

HIGH HOW ARE YOU PEOPLE?


----------



## Dev21589 (Oct 15, 2015)

So they are heels again


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

:lmao Triple H


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Fucking witch


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

"How High Are You People" :hunter


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Oh I guess they're heel this week. How refreshing...


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Stephanie owning this Denver crowd.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> So Smarks, do you officially throw in te towel? Dude is the most over face on the roster by a mile


No he's not LOL not even close to the most over on the roster. Just because you hear women screams, doest mean the men are cheering for him.

What for his match, see if he get the lets go roman , roman sucks chant


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

"High how are you people?" :lmao

He rolled up a lil something. He knocked the edge off.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Wow is SS really 29 years old?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

"I get we're at a high altitude, but how high are you ppl" GOAT :lol


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

RyanPelley said:


> Who is that other dude that was in the Shield with them? What's he doing nowadays.


Some bum. Who cares? Not important


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

"This caliber"? LOL it's just Seth "Runaway" Rollins and Can't Believe That Reigns.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

HHH and Stephanie are here


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Interesting


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:ambrose4 to take a pin for his buddy


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Have the normal survivor series match happen on Raw instead of on the survivor series PPV. 

Sound logic guys.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Having a Survivor Series elimination match 2 weeks before Survivor Series. :kobe


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Holy shit, they're actually going to have reigns be the survivor in his team, and maybe even beat the other team himself.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Why wouldn't they save a 5 on 5 elimination match for you know.. survivor series?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

It's in 3 weeks not two you whore.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

5 on 5? Sounds like there's gonna be a lot of filler on this show???


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Will Roman be eliminated? That wouldnt make him look very strong.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Rollins and the Wyatts. Calling it.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So how many guys does Roman beat in the end? Two, three?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Wait so we are having a Survivor Series match on Raw to build a one on one match at the SvS PPV?


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

What does "How high are you people" suppose to mean? Didn't get the joke.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

"High how"...


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Seriously who takes the Wyatts seriously?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

PLS SASHA WIN :mark: ... Ah, who am I kidding, Paigewinslol.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> :ambrose4 to take a pin for his buddy


Hahahhaha god you are so dumb he clearly mentioned like three times that it's an elimination survivor series match


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

KuritaDavion said:


> So how many guys does Roman beat in the end? Two, three?


FIVE!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Oh it's a BlockBuster main-event tonight Cole. :cole



It sucks like BlockBuster Video.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

So Rollins/Wyatts vs Reigns/Ambrose/......


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Fire Steph!


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Undertakerowns said:


> Why wouldn't they save a 5 on 5 elimination match for you know.. survivor series?


Ratings .. Plus those matches are entertaining.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Survivor Series on Raw two weeks before Survivor Series. :tenay


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

BLOCKBUSTER MAIN EVENT, MAGGLE :jbl


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

This is the night Ambrose cuts Reigns' head off.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The Tempest said:


> What does "How high are you people" suppose to mean? Didn't get the joke.


Marijuana is now legal in Colorado


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Ziggles vs Owens :mark:


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

I forgot breaking ground was on tonight :mark:


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

I guess I'm old cus' i thought traditional was 4 vs 4.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

"In a Fatal Four............ way match!
:cole


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Well, at least the opening segment this week only lasted 10 minutes, instead of 15-20, or more.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Ah, good, a Divas match. I was wondering when to go warm up something in the microwave or take a piss.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> Hahahhaha god you are so dumb he clearly mentioned like three times that it's an elimination survivor series match


And he gets pinned............I said A pin. You are so dumb.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

So Reigns, Ambrose, Usos and ?? 

Rollins and I have not a clue rn lol, wyatts would be a good guess.


oh maybe Kane for Reigns team.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

That was actually how you do an opening segment. Give both guys a chance to talk, then use it to set up them to DO THINGS later tonight, now you have reason to give Reigns/Rollins segments all night to recruit before going at it. 

Reigns is still so bad on the mic.


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

Feel bad for all the Sash Banks fans tonight...they have to see her lose again.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

TRADITIONAL 5 ON 5 :mark:

DIVAS FATAL 4 WAY :mark:

ZIGGLER VS OWENS :mark:

RAW IS GONNA BE AWESOME! "HOW HIGH ARE YOU PEOPLE" :lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

A five on five *Ratings* elimination match. Sounds promising.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

The Tempest said:


> What does "How high are you people" suppose to mean? Didn't get the joke.


Denver is known as the "Mile High City"..Also, at higher altitudes many people act "high" as in "Rocky Mountain High" by John Denver. Someone like me, once I lit up a cigarette there, would probably pass out.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Well, at least the opening segment this week only lasted 10 minutes, instead of 15-20, or more.


Had to be ten minutes, Reigns would have gassed otherwise.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

A-C-P said:


> Marijuana is now legal in Colorado





Shadowcran said:


> Denver is known as the "Mile High City"..Also, at higher altitudes many people act "high" as in "Rocky Mountain High" by John Denver.


Thanks for clarifying it :WHYYY3 Survivor Series already got :buried by RAW :lmao


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

5 on 5 Survivor Series elimination match tonight? WTF is this shit? The funny thing is...i'm gonna still watching, probably. WWE is like a drug lol. I don't give them ratings or anything like that, since I watch it live from a stream.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Dude 5 on 5 SS match tonight is actually quite exciting! And the 4-Way Divas match plus KO vs DZ. Lookin good.*


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm just waiting for them to have the Royal Rumble match on an episode of Raw three weeks before the Rumble PPV.

So fucking stupid and we're only ten minutes in.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Quite liked Seth in the opening segment, great heel work, I hope they keep presenting him this way, strong and confident while still being cocky and mocking Roman. No reason for chickenshit act anymore.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> Had to be ten minutes, Reigns would have gassed otherwise.


Reigns gassing jokes are so six months ago, brah


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

:mark: Survivor Series preview tonight I like i like


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Remember when there was hope for Ziggler? Remember when be was the sole survivor on his team


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm gonna sneak into Dolph's hotel room and dye/bleach his hair my fucking self.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Honey Bucket said:


> I'm just waiting for them to have the Royal Rumble match on an episode of Raw three weeks before the Rumble PPV.
> 
> So fucking stupid and we're only ten minutes in.


Didn't they do like a small battle royale before Royal Rumble once where the winner was allowed to be in the Royal Rumble? I distinctly remember something like that.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

The only thing I'm hopeful about is that at least we're going to have plenty of material to fuel the "gotta make roman look strong" jokes.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Trifektah said:


> Reigns gassing jokes are so six months ago, brah


They don't really have new material


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Roman is gonna eliminate all 5 guys on his own. Gonna be like :woo *


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Reigns with that Cena promos.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Damn, Eden looking right in that dress. kada


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Kevin Oooooooooooooo-wens! :mark:


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

What in the fuck is this Prince Pretty shit? Pussy ass WWE.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

KO has the best theme song currently.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

They've done it. They have finally killed Ziggler's pop. :mj2


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

I remember the time I liked Ziggler...


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

:mark: Kevin fucking Owens.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The Greatest IC Champ of all time wens2


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> Quite liked Seth in the opening segment, great heel work, I hope they keep presenting him this way, strong and confident while still being cocky and mocking Roman. No reason for chickenshit act anymore.


True. I mean, he beat THE DEMON KANE clean. He doesn't have anything to fear now.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Kevin owens best heel in the WWE bar none


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Soul Cat said:


> Didn't they do like a small battle royale before Royal Rumble once where the winner was allowed to be in the Royal Rumble? I distinctly remember something like that.


The RAW rumble you mean?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Big man is in the house.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Owens getting finer and finer each week. :zayn3 Fine ass teddy bear of a man.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Trifektah said:


> Reigns gassing jokes are so six months ago, brah


And sadly still relevant.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Why is the beer guy in the ring?


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

SHIV said:


> A five on five *Ratings* elimination match. Sounds promising.


Doesn't it seem weird to have a traditional survivor series match on Raw right before the actual PPV? 

I thought the idea would be save that type of match for the actual show, even if the match might be really good.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Shouldn't Ziggler cut a promo about Tyler or something?

To like, you know, build the feud and stuff?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Prompto Argentum said:


> *Roman is gonna eliminate all 5 guys on his own. Gonna be like :woo *


Wouldn't surprise me if they resort to that kind of fuckery. Let's hope not.


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

Kevin Ooooooowweeeeeeennnsss
Where is Lillian? :/


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Trifektah said:


> Shouldn't Ziggler cut a promo about Tyler or something?
> 
> To like, you know, build the feud and stuff?


No jobbing to Kevin Owens for the tenth time is a much better idea


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Dr. Middy said:


> Doesn't it seem weird to have a traditional survivor series match on Raw right before the actual PPV?
> 
> I thought the idea would be save that type of match for the actual show, even if the match might be really good.


Meh,
Survivor Series will have some sort of a fuckery of its own. 

Remember 2 Vs 2 in 2011? AT SURVIVOR SERIES? 

That was pathetic.


----------



## WrestlingFan1123 (Feb 11, 2015)

Kevin Owens would have been awesome in the hart foundation


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

A match where the heel attacks the vulnerable body part. 

Hooray!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Young God Seth Rollins said:


> True. I mean, he beat THE DEMON KANE clean. He doesn't have anything to fear now.


Yep, that's what I think too.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> Why is the beer guy in the ring?


Owens has better cardio than Hawaiian Fabio :reigns


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Trifektah said:


> Shouldn't Ziggler cut a promo about Tyler or something?
> 
> To like, you know, build the feud and stuff?


"Now What Would That Accomplish" :vince2


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Dr. Middy said:


> A match where the heel attacks the vulnerable body part.
> 
> Hooray!


Kevin Owens has great ring psychology


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ziggz could sell ice to an Eskimo.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Kevin Owens is just a dickhead.


And it's fantastic.


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

Owens random 15 seconds promos are the best lol


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

"career defining"

He then went to feud with... Rusev over Lana? 


TYLER!!


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Tired of Breeze already.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Trifektah said:


> Shouldn't Ziggler cut a promo about Tyler or something?
> 
> To like, you know, build the feud and stuff?


We Don't Build Feuds Here in WWE That's "Rasslin.." This is Sports Entertainment Dammit!!
:vince3


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Jim Ross said:


> Meh,
> Survivor Series will have some sort of a fuckery of its own.
> 
> Remember 2 Vs 2 in 2011? AT SURVIVOR SERIES?
> ...


I suppose. 

I was alright with the tag match at 2011 because it was billed as the Rock's return to the ring at the time.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Breeze's theme tune is decent.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Tyler Breeze gimmick fucking sucks. :lol

I know geeks won't like that.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Breeze's theme music

:lmao


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Hahaha a commercial during the middle of a run-in


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

Breeze is the new Fandango. Anyone who says otherwise is lying to themselves.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Breeeeeeeeze


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

"Could it be my walk or just my stick..."

I never noticed these lyrics. This is not PG, WWE.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Look everyone, its TYLER!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Summer great at handling a man's stick


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> Why is the beer guy in the ring?


That "beer guy" is more talented in every aspect of pro wrestling than regins will ever be


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Yeah I forgot about Ziggler winning Survivor Series last year. 1 year later he is going to job to a guy that is going to job in WWE forever.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ScorpionDeathFlop said:


> Tired of Breeze already.


Yep, grew bored of him already.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dr. Middy said:


> Doesn't it seem weird to have a traditional survivor series match on Raw right before the actual PPV?
> 
> I thought the idea would be save that type of match for the actual show, even if the match might be really good.



Smart booking would dictate that, but this is through the looking glass booking.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

'Prince Pretty'? THIS IS AWESOME! HOLY SHIT! HOLY SHIT! ECW! ECW!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Breeze in the HOOOUUUUUSSSEEEEEE!!!!


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

Wow...this performance of Ziggler selling the injury legit suprised me. Solid stuff dude.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Tyler Breeze is awesome, and I love how he is a duster on his selfie stick.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Wow! They are really making Breeze look important by going to commercial before he is able to walk to the ring.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

I think most people in the audience must think Breeze is Fandango.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

I wonder if wrestlers have specific performance centre training about rolling out of the ring mid match for the ad break to start.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Breeze looks like a fucking idiot on the main roster.


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

DJ2334 said:


> Breeze is the new Fandango. Anyone who says otherwise is lying to themselves.


Keep your truth to yourself. I'd like to be in denial a little while longer.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

420 makes Raw watchable sometimes


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Roxinius said:


> That "beer guy" is more talented in every aspect of pro wrestling than regins will ever be


No not at all. Being able to do a front flip does not equal being good. Dude jut came out to fucking crickets


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

Main Roster booking can make or break you...
Guess on which side Tyler Breeze is in?


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

A commercial during an entrance, the fuck is wrong with these people man :chan


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

So the people who are drinking their lives away watching Raw what are you drinking?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Look, everyone! It's Tyler!


----------



## CurbStomp93 (Aug 5, 2015)

Owens :banderas


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I can't wait until someone takes that selfie stick and cracks it across Breeze's head.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Tyler breeze > dolph ziggler


----------



## spinningedge (Aug 11, 2015)

You know the WWE is struggling when ratings are lower than they've been in ages and the person they call up and start pushing is....... Tyler Breeze. 

Could you imagine if you were trying to watch this for the first time and you saw this Tyler Breeze guy come out? No way you'd stick around if you were a new wrestler haha.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

"Ziggler can't sell, he can bump."


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

I wonder if a "Selfie Cane"(not stick) would be a marketable item? You don't have to fluff the thing up either....hmmm.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

TNA is Here said:


> I think most people in the audience must think Breeze is Fandango.


Honestly, same shit. Rose, Fandango, this shit. Dumb gimmick shit that will be jobbed out in 2 months tops. Then a new pussy gimmick. Repeat.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

KuritaDavion said:


> I can't wait until someone takes that selfie stick and cracks it across Breeze's head.


Should have happened already.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> No not at all. Being able to do a front flip does not equal being good. Dude jut came out to fucking crickets


Crickets LOL Stop lying, you are making yourself look bad.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

truelove said:


> 420 makes Raw watchable sometimes


So does Percocet. Gotta get the goodies out for Raw these days. (Y)


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> No not at all. Being able to do a front flip does not equal being good. Dude jut came out to fucking crickets


I truly do pity mental midget regins fans like you and stone hot in the end KO > Regins


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

What's up with USA Network's commercial breaks? A curtain with fucking music...WTF? They even don't have commercials lol


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

DJ2334 said:


> Breeze is the new Fandango. Anyone who says otherwise is lying to themselves.


Vaguely effeminate gimmick? 

CHECK

Summer Rae?

CHECK

Hasn't wrestled on the main roster and most likely won't until the next ppv?

CHECK


_Goddammit._


----------



## nightmare515 (Jan 3, 2012)

I don't want to make bold predictions here but I can almost 100% guarantee that Breeze is gonna bomb on the main roster...and fast


----------



## brian8448 (Jun 27, 2007)

"What the internet fans don't get is that the fans want big guys that look like stars. Kevin Owens looks like a fan, he's not gonna draw. He doesn't look like a star."-Disco Inferno


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/TylerBreez...621154753475/1193851757297081/?type=2&theater

Somebody is streaming from ringside!


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> Crickets LOL Stop lying, you are making yourself look bad.


Okay fair enough. He came out to top pops tonight with the exception of reigns, Ambrose, the authority and Dolph Ziggler.

Behind those guy yeah roof almost blew off :aj3


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

More shots of Summer's legs, please and thank you. :yum:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

brian8448 said:


> "What the internet fans don't get is that the fans want big guys that look like stars. Kevin Owens looks like a fan, he's not gonna draw. He doesn't look like a star."-Disco Inferno


That is why Dusty Rhodes is one of the biggest stars of all time right ?

Austin is one of the biggest stars of all time as well, and he didnt look like a star. He was a *******.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Someone needs to beat the living shit out of Saxton. Can't stand that little dork.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

God these commercial breaks ruin the fucking MOMENTUM!!!


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

You've got a sold injury and a distraction...no reason this match should go as long as this. Crowd is letting them know it too.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

brian8448 said:


> "What the internet fans don't get is that the fans want big guys that look like stars. Kevin Owens looks like a fan, he's not gonna draw. He doesn't look like a star."-Disco Inferno


Says another jobber with a pussy gimmick. HHH says otherwise.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Summer Rae is the only thing that makes a Tyler Breeze appearance worthwhile.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> Vaguely effeminate gimmick?
> 
> CHECK
> 
> ...



Now we just need someone to put him over at mania and the similarity is complete. :jericho3


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

suplex city.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Ziggler gone to Suplex City


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

There's a super kick, time for a shot!


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Fandango is looking different these days. :vince5


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Last year Dolph was right below Bryan in being the most over face in the WWE. They really know how to ruin a guy :mj2.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Hey cameraman, thanks for cutting away from that pin attempt to show a guy's back.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Dear lord that selfie stick is so lame!


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

The distraction finish lol


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> Steph's voice is audio cancer. How does Triple H live with her?


One word

Big titties


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Were they chanting "Romper stomper?"....


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Breeze didnt distract him, Ziggler went over on this on his own


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Summer Rae is more chants then Owens


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

I love that all the men count along with Owens pins somebody.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Thats right Dolph lose like you do best


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Summer Rae, gahdamn, she looking pretty on point tonight.


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

Ziggler is selling his leg inury really well in this match, it looks like it is causing him actual pain and it's affecting his performance, good job.


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

Did they really just take the camera off the fucking near fall to look at Breeze and Rae? ENTERTAINMENT


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Owens wins and provides for his family wens2


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

what was crowd chanting?


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Heel Summer is over more than Owens/Breeze...


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Tyler you legend streaming that .


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Wow. Owens and Ziggler was flat. Tyler Breeze needs to go back to NXT. He has niche gimmick that would make wwe more money there then on the main roster.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

A fucking violent wrestling show with needle dick :cole saying the words, 'Prince Pretty'.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

That was a very lazy distraction.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> That is why Dusty Rhodes is one of the biggest stars of all time right ?
> 
> Austin is one of the biggest stars of all time as well, and he didnt look like a star. He was a *******.


See, the first mistake he made was thinking Disco inferno was someone whose opinion mattered.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

It wasn't Breeze's fault that Ziggler let himself get distracted.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

such a jobber finisher


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

End This Please!!!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So they end the stupid Rusev/Lana/Ziggler/Summer love story shit and move Ziggler onto another awful love triangle story

:ha


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Damn, Summer Rae is poised to take AJ's title of biggest kayfabe slut of all time.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Selfies is the dumbest thing. Fuck people.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Hey that gay guy is pretty good.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Might Guy said:


> Last year Dolph was right below Bryan in being the most over face in the WWE. They really know how to ruin a guy :mj2.


its because they don't want Dolph over. WWE will never learn the fans pick who they want over.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

truelove said:


> such a jobber finisher


Looks like a shitty trouble in paradise


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

That was great. :lmao


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

Glad that KO won but...this Breeze-Ziggler storyline is so monotone, it's not even funny. Even the shitty Rusev storyline had his moments.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Undertakerowns said:


> Wow. Owens and Ziggler was flat. Tyler Breeze needs to go back to NXT. He has niche gimmick that would make wwe more money there then on the main roster.


Breeze is a great mid card heel. He can have great matches and feuds the mid card.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Is Breeze ever gonna have a match? We've already done the Ziggler attacks 3 times now.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

All of these Survivor Series memory videos will be better than the actual show. Sad.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That's the good 'ol days of the Survivor Series right there.

:banderas


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Even back in 1987 WWF/E had the walkout finish perfected.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

NakNak said:


> Glad that KO won but...this Breeze-Ziggler storyline is so monotone, it's not even funny. Even the shitty Rusev storyline had his moments.


Seems like the worst possible way for Tyler to debut.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Holy Crap The Bucks actually are winning a game :WOO


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> Breeze is a great mid card heel. He can have great matches and feuds the mid card.


I don't even see that for him. He is another Zack Ryder/Heath Slater.


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

That single match in 1987 had more star power than the entire roster of 2015!


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

Reigns in that photo...looks like he is in the bathroom taking some shit lol


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Owens is awesome as usual. 

Breeze beating down Ziggler still hasn't got old to me :lmao, still enjoying it.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Roman as part of a team. I guess he wasnt kidding about being a team player and that more people should be pushed. :reigns2


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

This is the first Raw I've decided to watch LIVE in a long while...and I'm already regretting it. Owens vs Ziggler could have been great, but nope, LOOK AT BREEZE CHECKING HIMSELF OUT. Stupid.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

ironcladd1 said:


> Is Breeze ever gonna have a match? We've already done the Ziggler attacks 3 times now.


You'd think they'd at least cut some promos. Maybe have Dolph stalk him backstage to revenge or something? Anything?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

All those vacant pictures looked like Alex Riley. Can't wait to see A-Ry fighting for both teams tonight :mark:


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Survivor Series on RAW....before the actual Survivor Series :ha This PPV's already been :berried


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Headliner said:


> All of these Survivor Series memory videos will be better than the actual show. Sad.


I was just thinking that, and as much as I love Lillian you just can't replace the Fink, that man knew how to project and tell you exactly what was going on.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

I thought raw had been going for over an hour... it's been 35 minutes......


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Undertakerowns said:


> I don't even see that for him. He is another Zack Ryder/Heath Slater.


He is way better than those guys. If anything he is like a Val Venis type. He should win more matches than he loses but he shouldn't beat the top guys but be a good challenge for them.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Well, at least Ziggler looks slightly less gay being in proximity to Breeze. So, he has that going for him.


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

Bayley <3 said:


> I thought raw had been going for over an hour... it's been 35 minutes......


Good Lord you´re right!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

That add for the ME tonight....

Is Vacant making his return tonight? :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SHIV said:


> Roman as part of a team. I guess he wasnt kidding about being a team player and that more people should be pushed. :reigns2


He will let them do all the work, then he will do his two moves of doom for the win and get all the glory.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Summer Breeze make me feel fine.*


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Tiago said:


> That single match in 1987 had more star power than the entire roster of 2015!


But but but it so stacked with talent bro.

Honestly this roster has boring ass jobbers that are good hands.

Cesaro, Del Rio and Rusev would have been the only 3 to succeed in those 80s rosters.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Seth and Owens :mark


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

I wonder if Rollins team is going to be the Wyatts?


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

WrestleMania is right around the corner?! WTF we´re still like 6 months away from WrestleMania!


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Rollins Vs Owens


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

KO/Roman one more time LET'S DO IT


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins and Owens

:banderas


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

"You owe me one" sounds like Owens is gonna want a World title shot.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

deal is done, no take backs, Seth!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

IWC creams itself


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:rollins 's team already won.

Get Del Rio too :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Paige did start the Diva revolution along with AJ.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

OWENS AND SETH :mark:


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Owens pulling double duty on 2 consecutive Raws :banderas

But it means he has to job to Reigns 2 (3 if you count SD) in a row :mj2


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Trifektah said:


> You'd think they'd at least cut some promos. Maybe have Dolph stalk him backstage to revenge or something? Anything?


It's like Rollins with all those damn statue segments. Creative has one idea and they decide to repeatedly run with it, until they run it straight into the ground fpalm


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

You owe me one.....B!TCH!


----------



## WrestlingFan1123 (Feb 11, 2015)

Seth vs Owens would be sick


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Divas recap. Rodent kill. Rats. 

Wwe dropping them subtle hints. I see what you doin


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Rollins and Owens have this amazing "we're both douchebags and it's cool" chemistry.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

They are really annoying with that "Prize Fighter" bullshit.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

I am actually looking forward to this fatal four way.


----------



## thegockster (Feb 25, 2014)

Becky sold that Paige DDT like a boss


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

Owens & Rollins together are pure gold lol


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Tiago said:


> WrestleMania is right around the corner?! WTF we´re still like 6 months away from WrestleMania!


As soon as Summerslam is over, nothing matters until WM :vince5


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Dean should join team rollins and walk out on him lol


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

I have a feeling Ryback's joining Reigns, I'm already sick.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Oh Jesus, Becky's getting promo time.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Becky on the mic.

uttahere


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

I would happily give up everything i own if it means spending every night with Becky.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Becky Lynch is gorgeous, but she should not be talking.


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

Aww hell no! Becky with a mic!


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Sasha on Raw!
Sasha on Raw!

Too bad this sets up for Paige to get the W.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Owens needs to stop being a fat prick for once and let Cesaro pin him tonight. 

Who am I kidding Cesaro will be the first one pinned with a pop up power bomb by the Applebee's cook


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Would love to bang this orange broad but I hate when she talks.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> Even back in 1987 WWF/E had the walkout finish perfected.


You should have seen the finish wcw had perfected around that time.

Made me break a few tvs


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The trio formerly known as PCB, formerly known as Submission Sorority

Dear God Brie that mic has a family


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

Becky getting mic time?! Bah Gawd.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Why are they trying to make Becky funny? It's awkward.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> But but but it so stacked with talent bro.
> 
> Honestly this roster has boring ass jobbers that are good hands.
> 
> Cesaro, Del Rio and Rusev would have been the only 3 to succeed in those 80s rosters.


You can't be seriously LOL

Owens would have easily. Same goes for Rollins, Ambrose, Bryan, etc etc.

Some of the best matches and feuds in the 80s were Flair vs Steamboat and Savage vs Steamboat.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

NakNak said:


> Owens & Rollins together are pure gold lol


Yep they play so well off each other


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

TWO PROMO GODDESSES #MARKINGOUT


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

It's sad that even Brie Bella blows Becky away on the mic.


----------



## nightmare515 (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh god the divas are talking...


----------



## evielittlethang (Aug 30, 2015)

Dolph Ziggler: he gave away a match to stop people from taking selfies. A good man.

He is also now officially getting stalked creepily by a couple, which is such a strange seeming turn in the identity of such an action that he might as well be Hitler by this point. Dolph Ziggler has really been making this RAW stand out so far.

e.
v.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Renee looks like Tiffany from Bride of Chucky tonight.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Wow Brie mode! :mark:


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Would give :trips2 props if he gets his guys :rollins vs wens2 the WM title match.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

A-C-P said:


> The trio formerly known as PCB, formerly known as Submission Sorority
> 
> Dear God Brie that mic has a family


Never forget Sumbission Sorority 2015-2015 :mj2


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

blah, blah, blah, bitchy comments..blah...glad that crap is over. Warmed up some homemade Mac & Cheese, but those of you watching the divas got more "cheesiness" than I did...


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

It annoys the living fuck out of me when they zoom out of backstage segments to show the crowd watching the titantron, like what is the point of that?


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Oh look, people still love Cesaro. 

LET'S IGNORE THEM.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Can we talk about how much I love Becky and Renee?


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

WEEE WOOO WEEE WOOO WEEE WOOO


----------



## Wrestling Dave (Dec 9, 2014)

Cesaro walks funny without kneepads.


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

Becky Lynch is so bad with his puns and delivery that I like that XD
And her theme is one of the best.
But it's a shame that she isn't on NXT anymore. She needed to develop more there.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Cesaro botching his own entrance. :mj2


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Man that Cesaro theme needs to go!


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

They need to just start cutting to commercials in moments like that saying "Cesaro jobs next" to not confuse the audience.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

"Byron, no one likes you" :cole 

:ha


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

birthday_massacre said:


> You can't be seriously LOL
> 
> Owens would have easily. Same goes for Rollins, Ambrose, Rusev, Bryan, etc etc.


He´s right! Of all the guys you said the only ones I can see thriving in the 80´s are Rusev and Bryan, all the others would be absolute jobbers!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

King of SWING!


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

That was a halfway decent promo from Becky, mildly surprised.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Also, it's nice to see that Renee actually shows personality as a backstage interviewer. She is the only one, because everybody else they have are talking cardboard cutouts.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

I wonder who Cesaro's jobbing to tonight.


----------



## ThatOneDude (Sep 23, 2015)

I love Becky.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

You know I would really like if Cesaro would dress like James Bond but I think he is too dorky for that.


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

Cesaro over in a dead crowd like Denver...
ARE YOU FUCKING WATCHING; VINCE?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Brie Mode new shirt. Def pre ordering.*


----------



## WrestlingFan1123 (Feb 11, 2015)

Cole is a bastard lmao


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

If Cesaro doesn't pick up a win tonight, I'm turning off the laptop and going to bed.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

That Rollins and Owens segment was a little awkward.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

_Byron, no one likes you_ :cole :ha :ti :lmao :buried


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

I hope the fatal fourway shows how shit Brie looks in the ring next to three women who can actually wrestle :ti


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Natis Cole said:


> It annoys the living fuck out of me when they zoom out of backstage segments to show the crowd watching the titantron, like what is the point of that?


:cole "Oh look, the crowd is really engaging in the segment there John!"


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Natis Cole said:


> I wonder who Cesaro's jobbing to tonight.


I actually think Cesaro's winning this match tonight if for nothing else so Reigns can pick him for his team and he can get pinned later.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

NakNak said:


> Cesaro over in a dead crowd like Denver...
> ARE YOU FUCKING WATCHING; VINCE?


"I sure am, Watching him be to Swiss" :vince2


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

I didn't understand a damn thing Becky was talking about.


----------



## thegockster (Feb 25, 2014)

Becky is much better when she's serious but they're trying to make her funny and it does not come off well but once she is in the ring she will deliver


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Guy LeDouche said:


> :cole "Oh look, the crowd is really engaging in the segment there John!"


"Ha ha! They're having fun Maggle!"


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

DJ2334 said:


> WEEE WOOO WEEE WOOO WEEE WOOO


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> You can't be seriously LOL
> 
> Owens would have easily. Same goes for Rollins, Ambrose, Rusev, Bryan, etc etc.


I said Rusev. Forgot Wyatt.

Del Rio
Cesaro
Rusev
Wyatt

I stand by that. No way Seth gets time with the Macho Man and Hogan. The above 4 would be the foreign or monster heel with manager that gets beat by them 2. Seth wouldn't get anywhere on that roster if goal was to main event.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Dr. Middy said:


> Also, it's nice to see that Renee actually shows personality as a backstage interviewer. She is the only one, because everybody else they have are talking cardboard cutouts.


Eden is great when she is interviewing the New Day.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

DJ2334 said:


> I didn't understand a damn thing Becky was talking about.


All I got from it was that Paige is a bitch. LOL.


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

"Byron, no one likes you"
Cole, you fucking killed him lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I SWEAR TO FUCKING GOD IF CESARO LOSES TO FUCKING MIZ. *MIZ*


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Vince will finally push Cesaro when they get a 1.1.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

DJ2334 said:


> I didn't understand a damn thing Becky was talking about.


Her accent can be quite difficult to understand sometimes.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Has the Miz won a singles match in all of 2015?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I love the Miz so much.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Crap everytime I hear that song, I want to see Mizdow.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Swiss Superman vs Shaolin Miz


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

WHO LET MIZ BACK IN THE RING!?!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

An infinity scarf? Interesting name, because I'd like to choke him for infinity with that.


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

TheLooseCanon said:


> I said Rusev. Forgot Wyatt.
> 
> Del Rio
> Cesaro
> ...


Agreed! And even then I can´t see them going much more than a Nikolai Volkoff/Boris Zhukov role which... is not very flattering


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

HE SAID WRESTLER


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

WE WANT SANDOW. Not Miz.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Miz? Thought he just does back stage segment? :lol


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Not this fucking loser. fpalm

Fuck him up Cesaro!


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

Someday that Cesaro kid will connect with the audience and get a pop... Someday!:vince


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

Cesaro vs Miz? Really
Cesaro needs to win this, he can't fucking lose to Miz. Even if Stardust does a run in.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Fuck! Cesaro to feud with them? Garbage. He should be in the main event at SS. :reigns


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Miz :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Just call up Gable and Jordan to feud with Stardust and Ascension


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Wow. :clap


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Cesaro does some dumb shit. Why would he make that sports entertainer/wrestler line?


Seriously dude needs someone to make him stop doing this to himself


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Even worse then losing to Miz, Cesaro is being relegated to a feud with FUCKING *STARDUST *


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Cosmic Wasteland pulling a Raven's Flock tonight.*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

NakNak said:


> Cesaro vs Miz? Really
> Cesaro needs to win this, he can't fucking lose to Miz. Even if Stardust does a run in.


There is no way Cesaro loses this.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Why show twitter comments? "Twitter: If your comment is over a sentence long, we cannot comprehend it"

They have the collective IQ of a dog distracted by a squirrel....


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

OMFG, they already did this "storyline" on a pre show some months ago...wow, I think i'm the only one who remember this lol


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> Just call up Gable and Jordan to feud with Stardust and Ascension


Don't even think about it :cudi


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Cesaro!!! :mark:

Greatest wrestler alive!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Wtf is Stardust wearing :dahell


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

It's good to see Miz pick up a win tonight.

I still think using local jobbers is a much cheaper option than flying them out from Switzerland.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> I said Rusev. Forgot Wyatt.
> 
> Del Rio
> Cesaro
> ...


OH I meant Wyatt not Rusev but you added Wyatt.

And yes Rollins would have gotten time. He would have been a great feud partner for Savage. And are you talking about being the #1 guy or just being successful? Because MR Perfect was a huge success in wWF but was never the top guy or WWF champion.


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

Wow, that went quiet quickly


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Stardust looks like such a fucking creep it's awesome. 

:maury

If only he had a decent writing team. 
:cry


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

Roman forgot his line. That promo was garbage.


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

Dolorian said:


> There is no way Cesaro loses this.


I agree, I see that Stardust is in the audience, so that gave away that Cesaro is winning :grin2:


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Cesaro swore. Now they're going to add shit into the doghouse they're keeping him in.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Who's the idiot with the "fast forward" sign?! Sit the fuck down.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

When is Cesaro going to break out the UFO?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

KITD said:


> Wow, that went quiet quickly


just like a fart in church


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*YAAAAS!*


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Swing into Submission...nice combo.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Damn people can throw up off those spins.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

I cant belive the miz main evented a wrestlemaniaaaa, and now he is jobbing to a jobber


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Stardust and Ascension are oddly intriguing.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Cesaro vs Seth for WWE championship instead of this shit.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Cesaro......YOU BEAST!


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Cesaro is OVER!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I think Stardust is doing Road Warriors West Hollywood style.


"Is there any truth to the claims that Bray has Undertaker's soul?" Shut the fuck up Cole.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

How long has Stardust been down with The Ascension? Did he just take them over?


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

KuritaDavion said:


> I actually think Cesaro's winning this match tonight if for nothing else so Reigns can pick him for his team and he can get pinned later.


Yeah you're right this actually makes sense. Cesaro just went over, now we just have to wait for the segment with him and Reigns.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Is there any truth to the claims that a human being has consumed the souls of two other human beings 


hmmmm no. lol. 

I wonder if this stuff scares some kids, i'd have to ask around. Braun strowman scares me cause fuck, who wouldn't be scared lol.


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

Cesaro vs Stardust could be a fun little feud. But both of these guys deserves so much more.


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

Unfortunately no reaction from the crowd for Cesaro, dammit he's just 2Swizz. :Vince


----------



## Push_Miz (Mar 26, 2014)

Fuck You Cesaro !!


----------



## mostdopeglobal (Apr 19, 2014)

Reigns, Ambrose, Ryback, Usos vs. Rollins, Kevin Owens, Del Rio, New Day


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

South Park's Colonel Sanders is better.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

UGh Fuck this thank you commercial


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Cesaro vs Seth for WWE championship instead of this shit.


What? Are you crazy?

An actual wrestler in the heavyweight title match? We can't have that.


He's not Samoan.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Bullydully said:


> Cesaro is OVER!


So is Brie Bella:heyman6


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

That commercial with Austin, Rollins and Sting is better than most Raw shows.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

They should just put Miz and Mizdow back together.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Did Bray eat the souls of Taker and Kane?

No but him and those 3 other weirdos may have literally eaten Taker and Kane


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

The Wyatts are literally the only reason to watch this garbage (I love Owens and Ambrose too, but they don't even get decent length matches or good promo time).


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Why does raw feel so slow!? 

We are just finishing the first fucking hour!! There's still two more hours of this


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Dylan Dreyer >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Al Roker


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Bayley <3 said:


> Why does raw feel so slow!?
> 
> We are just finishing the first fucking hour!! There's still two more hours of this


The opening segment didn't last long that's why lol


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Those Truth commerials are apparently funded by communists. Kinda ironic :cool2


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Bray :mark:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

A-C-P said:


> Did Bray eat the souls of Taker and Kane?
> 
> No but him an those 3 other weirdos may have literally eaten Taker and Kane :dahell


Nope. They're hillbillies which means only one thing.

Deliverance-style.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

God damn, I dunno if I can take another boring, brain-numbing Bray Wyatt promo.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Disrespectful thing blah blah blah guys you are supposed to be QUIET during the Wyatt entrance, for god's sake!


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Seths' cackle has been the highlight of RAW so far. 

:Cocky


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

C'mon folks, Wyatt now is the most interesting he has been in months, because he has a clear focus. Hope his team wins at SS. And if you say that it's cheesy: Taker had cheesy storylines, too, even in recent years.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Cole needs to shut the fuck up during Wyatts entrance tp talk crazy talk


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

If Bray was hungry, he could have just ate Kevin Owens instead and stll had leftovers for the rest of the week.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Im so glad Reigns beat Wyatt


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

More homoerotic references by Bray? Yay!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

I take it I haven't missed much?

I was too busy watching a new episode of Adventure Time and catching up on both it and Regular Show. :I


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

I hope the Wyatts take more prisoners.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Talking about Taker - Fans boo.

Talking about Kane - Fans meh.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Bray to carry this entire feud and do the job at Survivor Series.... I am in no way convinced that he is a threat to The Undertaker.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

truelove said:


> Cole needs to shut the fuck up during Wyatts entrance tp talk crazy talk


Yes! It is totally distracting and ruins the mood. The crowd has learned to keep quiet during it.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

NakNak said:


> C'mon folks, Wyatt now is the most interesting he has been in months, because he has a clear focus. Hope his team wins at SS. And if you say that it's cheesy: Taker had cheesy storylines, too, even in recent years.


It's just so cheesy. Idk. It's hard to have an evil character these days.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

OH no they are going to make a new kane and new undertaker lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Fuck off with the what chants


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

WHAT?


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

The higher power!? 

Vince incoming


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

I'm late. What's going on with the main event? Rollins and Reigns are building teams? Is it elimination?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

What A Maneuver said:


> I hope the Wyatts take more prisoners.


Taker, Kane, Orton...

Sounds like Wyatt is trying to end the "old guard" and part-timers

Maybe Big Show is next


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Higher power?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Wait so that means that corporate Kane is still alive!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

You're not the higher power Bray..









Vince is.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Oh Christ, even Bray is calling him "Demon Kane". :tyson


----------



## Hibachi (Mar 12, 2009)

People who do the "what?? chant should be put to death.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WHAT THE FUCK IS HAPPENING:lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well you've certainily absorbed the power of Kane because you're boring me to tears.


:lmao This goofy shit.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

He's shooting lightning out of his ass!


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Did he just say unconceivable?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

LOLLLLLLLLLLLL

Purple lightning

:lmao


----------



## Push_Miz (Mar 26, 2014)

What DA FUCK :lol :lol , is this Disneyland ?


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

HOLY SHIT!!!!!! 

BRAY FUCKING WYAT!!!!


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

The Bray Wyatt promo is one of the worst things in wrestling history. Just nonsense every time.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

The Wyatt's now control the power of the lightening?


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

Well hot damn, Wyatt ate Taker and Kane and absorbed their powers.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Would have been a great time for sting to arrive


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

So, why do the Wyatts keep abducting people, then just let them go? What happened to the whole brainwashing thing they teased when they debuted?


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Loool, the lighting effects &#55357;&#56834; looked like crap


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

That lightning sound was Sting's lightening sound.


----------



## nightmare515 (Jan 3, 2012)

Marking out, don't care this is fucking old school cool as fuck


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz....

Oh shit nodded off, is Wyatt still talking.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I just summoned the channel changer. This is some stupid ass shit.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

That's some comic-book shit right there.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

This is some pretty damn great mic work right now


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*And Raw just turned into a cartoon.*


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Are we watching CGI on RAW?


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

I love it when fans try to do the what chants to Bray, and they ALWAYS fail. 

Shows just how good Bray is on the mic.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Just in case you didn't need any more proof that the WWE is PG...

They just actually used the Hanna-Barbera lightning strike sound effect. :chlol


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Bray got the juice now


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

too bad when its time to deliver Bray will be the 6th best ring worker in the match


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Is thay cgi lightning?


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

HOW LAME!


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Goddamn Wyatt PREACH :tucky


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

What is this :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## Cesaro Section (Sep 7, 2014)

Jesus christ Bray Wyatt just gives me chills...



Up and away, and not even close the best Mic Worker on the roster of any active wrestler.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Cheesy graphics are cheesy.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

IN 2015 WE HAVE FAKE LIGHTENING ON OUR SCREENS:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

And that right there, ladies, and gentleman, is exactly why Bray Wyatt is the best thing going on right now.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Rip in pieces Taker and Kane. :mj2


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

So the Wyatt Family are essentially The Monstarrs from Space Jam.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This promo is awesome.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Bray Wyatt is now Super Saiyan or something. Let's hope he beats some top guys.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

By the looks of the production, this guy is the higher power as he summons all those things by pressing buttons:


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

If hes so powerful, summon the undertaker and kane.

All this shit, and he will job his next big match


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

That was so cheesy that it gave me the shits.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

But holy shit talk about jumping the shark character wise :maury


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

still remember them killing ddp in that cage


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Stupidest ending to a nice promo package I've ever seen


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*This Brothers of Destruction vignette is better than Wyatt's promo.*


----------



## brian8448 (Jun 27, 2007)

That seemed fake, I don't think it's real


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*THAT was fucking awesome.*


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Am I the only one laughing my ass off right now?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

That was a great promo by Wyatt and as usual some on here bitch and moan about it. Never pleasing some


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Best part is they have to go to commercial because even they know the announcers need to be talked to to try and sell this horseshit.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So wait does Bray now have the voices in his head now as well b/c he ate Orton to?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Lol that ending graphic wtf. Clean your damn nose Wyatt


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Give the wyatt's all the gold for six months.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Hibachi said:


> People who do the "what?? chant should be put to death.


So you're advocating my death. 

My advice: cut a better promo.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

We are far away from the AE.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Legit BOSS said:


> *This Brothers of Destruction vignette is better than Wyatt's promo.*


Not the worst promo on the show.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

So bray wyatt has the power of pyro?


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Well, that was cheesier than 50 lbs of cheetos. 

Still love Bray's promos though.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Rip in pieces Taker and Kane. :mj2


:batista3


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


>


Wow that was fast


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Taker's been using fake lightning his entire career. It's suddenly cheesy when Wyatt does it.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

So I guess this marks the end of the Reality Era :shrug


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

witchblade000 said:


> Am I the only one laughing my ass off right now?


He is way too over the top with his acting, hard to take him seriously.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

I hope it STINGS a bit when the Wyatt Family tries this on the wrong person before Survivor Series.










































Giggity.


----------



## WrestlingFan1123 (Feb 11, 2015)

I love it
Awesome just awesome all around
Massive props to the legends Taker and Kane also


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

wkc_23 said:


>


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

:lmao @ that promo

Wyatt is such a great talker, and yet that whole thing was so over-the-top cheesy. It's so bad it's good. Seriously, CGI lightning. :lmao


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Bray's power is over 9000!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cesaro Section (Sep 7, 2014)

The lightning and all that seems a little silly in today's day and age but good god the actual Promo's of that man are unreal.


Up and away the best mic skills of any active wrestler imo.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Well it's a cheesy, if interesting, idea. Too bad they're going to lose at Survivor Series anyway.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

That was just so fucking hilarious.


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

I don't care what anyone says...that Wyatt promo was fucking awesome. He absorbed the souls of Undertaker and Kane?! Holy shit D:


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

I don't even care how corny/cheesy that was. That ruled.


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

I liked the concept but I disliked the lighting battles in 97 and I dislike them now. So who rescues Kane and Taker or is this their send off?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

I liked it.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

That... what the fuck even? The promo was fine the fuckin lightning and pyro? What the fuck am I doing with my life watching that. Hahahaha


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

wkc_23 said:


>


:ha :HA


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

Fuck...that was too over the top, even for Wyatt...I fucking laughed when the pyros began.


----------



## LoboTheMainMan (Mar 5, 2013)

Bray Wyatt has the power!


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Yes writers were paid to come up with that Bray Wyatt shit.


----------



## CptRonCodpiece (Oct 8, 2015)

I swear some people are never happy. I thought it was a very good promo, and all i see is people moaning about it.


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

I..don't know what to say..I'm speechless. That was...somethign else.


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

Bruy wyet da GOAT!


What a promo.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

People bitching and complaining about this might want to think back to when they were a kid.

The Undertaker and Kane were properly scary growing up, and I imagine for a lot of young viewers Bray and the Wyatts are that same feeling of creepy.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Well I already know who is winning THAT match.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

A few weeks ago we had HBK hand over the reins to Rollins.
This week Wyatt claims the souls of the Brothers of Destruction.
And in two weeks, Reigns becomes Diesel 2.0.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Stone Hot said:


> That was a great promo by Wyatt and as usual some on here bitch and moan about it. Never pleasing some


Yes, a great promo that was crapped all over by hokey and cheesy on screen graphics that weren't necessary. fpalm.

Sometimes WWE gets it right and other times, they step a tad bit over the line of stupidity and that's what happened in Wyatt's promo.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Sasha Banks better win that match


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Official:

:vince5 is back in early 90s PG cartoon mode.

:vince$


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

so...help me get this straight....Undertaker and Kane's souls are used to take over the special effects guy?


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

If you watch wrestling for realism and call anything that's slightly over the top as "cheesy" when something like that happens. Then you're apart of the reason why Raw sucks ass today.


----------



## Melrose92 (Apr 16, 2013)

That promo reeked of :russo


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


>


That lighting :done :Jordan


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

wkc_23 said:


>


The lightning looks so bad!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Soul Cat said:


> Taker's been using fake lightning his entire career. It's suddenly cheesy when Wyatt does it.


Nah the last few years people knew it was cheesy, even in the Wyatt feud this year people though it was stupid.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

91ReasonsYouLose said:


> Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz....
> 
> Oh shit nodded off, is Wyatt still talking.


Yep, my post right before yours.



SHIV said:


> I just summoned the channel changer. This is some stupid ass shit.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

What is this power ranger video shit :maury


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


>


Lol that lightening. Undertaker never used that same lightening, that was corny as fuck.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Neat video package. 

So does this mean they're pushing the Lucha Dragons now?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I thought Bray's dad was IRS, not Odin.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Taker used that lightning when he left that answering machine promo at Bray Wyatt on Raw before their match at Wrestlemania. I don't remember such reactions from everyone.


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

...It was so corny that i loved it...it's hard to explain lol.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Good to see the Lucha Dragons getting a hype video. Hopefully they actually get pushed strongly from here on out and score a title reign at some point.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Legit BOSS Neg Reps me for responding to the Wyatt hate with FACTS. Fuck off!


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

I love how that fake ass report about WWE believing Kalisto failed to be the next Mysterio is immediately disputed with them showing a Lucha Dragons video package.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Them special fx WWE!!! I.L.M eat your heart out!!!!


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

King Barrett is here. That means business is about to pick up,


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

So the neckbearded, hawaiian shirt wearing, might be a pedophile fat fuck is conjuring lightning bolts? :cornette


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

I don't know how anybody can enjoy a Bray Wyatt promo. But I guess people like to be physically pissed on so what do I know.


----------



## WrestlingFan1123 (Feb 11, 2015)

I always enjoyed the over the top spooky supernatural stuff Taker and Kane have perfected for so long and I'm happy to see it kinda be passed down to the Wyatts


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

King Barrett just screams jobber.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

They let that jobber Barrett get some pyro?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

AlternateDemise said:


> What is this power ranger video shit :maury


Power Rangers has much better production values than this.


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

Jim Ross said:


> Lol that lightening. Undertaker never used that same lightening, that was corny as fuck.


It looked REALLY bad, i question why they do this especially now with HD tvs it just looks poor!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

DJ2334 said:


> If you watch wrestling for realism and call anything that's slightly over the top as "cheesy" when something like that happens. Then you're apart of the reason why Raw sucks ass today.


There's a difference between something being over the top and something so stupid it's blatantly fake and bad.


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

Lucha Dragons vs Barrett & Sheamus...I smell a good match (maybe)
New Day vs Lucha Dragons feud...FUCK YEAH
Fuck the Dudleyz, they are useless in 2015. Now, if they bring Bully Ray to WWE...now we are talking.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Official:
> 
> :vince5 is back in early 90s PG cartoon mode.
> 
> :vince$


I think that was official for a while now


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

lol.

I forgot we had a 2015 King of the Ring tournament. 

Actually that's somewhat depressing.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

gaz0301 said:


> People bitching and complaining about this might want to think back to when they were a kid.
> 
> The Undertaker and Kane were properly scary growing up, and I imagine for a lot of young viewers Bray and the Wyatts are that same feeling of creepy.


Big difference is that back in the Attitude Era, WWE used real lightning pyro, not simulated graphics that only the viewer at home can see...just sayin'. Even Undertaker's monologue back in the day when he finally agreed to fight his brother Kane for the first time wasn't as hokey.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Wyatt needs to eat John Cena next so he can gain the ability of kicking out at 2 :CENA


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Legit BOSS Neg Reps me for responding to the Wyatt hate with FACTS. Fuck off!


The dude's a clown


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

If the Lucha Dragons job after that video package...

:ha


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

The Regent Alien. said:


> Them special fx WWE!!! I.L.M eat your heart out!!!!


Adobe After Effects FTW!


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

In the Sheamus Titantron all we see are crosses. And when people see that they boo cause it's Sheamus. Does Vince want people to boo Jesus? 

Come on, you know it's true.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

This arena doesnt have rooft? Or how did they managed to do the lighting? This is live


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

BuzzKillington said:


> So the neckbearded, hawaiian shirt wearing, might be a pedophile fat fuck is conjuring lightning bolts? :cornette


did someone say pedophile


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Soul Cat said:


> Taker used that lightning when he left that answering machine promo at Bray Wyatt on Raw before their match at Wrestlemania. I don't remember such reactions from everyone.


Double gonna standards


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

So they gonna have Kalisto go over here huh


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

SHIV said:


> I thought Bray's dad was IRS, not Odin.


Odin has to pay taxes too, remember everyone fears the taxman.


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Alright..maybe I'm just too old for this shit LOL. Believing Bray Wyatt has power over pyrotechnics,etc. is on par with believing Santa Clause...


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Lucha are awesome but so are the KINGS.*


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Legit BOSS

gave ya some green rep for red reppin' me.

Fight trash posters that defend trash wrestlers :reigns with love.


----------



## AT&T Stadium (Aug 25, 2015)

> Legit BOSS Neg Reps me for responding to the Wyatt hate with FACTS. Fuck off!


lawl. who checks their rep page? What purpose could it possibly serve? I haven't looked at it past my first couple weeks on the site.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

I'm still laughing at that lightning. 

Whoever got that lightning on live tv in 2015 needs to immediately go in the hall of fame


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

I thought Rollins would team with the Wyatts tonight.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Maggle mentioning Rusev's tag matches with Barrett and Sheamus has me hopeful that they'll keep them as a unit when he comes back. Barrett and Rusev can go after the tag titles and then turn on 1-800-FELLA soon after he wins the WWE WHC.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

LD's tights tonight are the best fucking gear I've seen in YEARS


----------



## jerichofan05 (Aug 22, 2007)

"Innovative offense" is the "what a maneuver" of 2015


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

bjnelson19705 said:


> Well I already know who is winning THAT match.


Thats why it doesnt work. Undertaker did that shit then WON THE FUCKING MATCH


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

We are....Flamming...Dragons! We are gonna destroy the Lucha Dragons!


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

DJ2334 said:


> I don't care what anyone says...that Wyatt promo was fucking awesome. He absorbed the souls of Undertaker and Kane?! Holy shit D:


*These fuckers don't use their imagination/watch like marks and enjoy it so they are shitting on it but I fucking loved it.*


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> A few weeks ago we had HBK hand over the reins to Rollins.
> This week Wyatt claims the souls of the Brothers of Destruction.
> And in two weeks, Reigns becomes Diesel 2.0.


For me, Diesel was the man (behind The Undertaker) & Roman is the man now.



-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

SovereignVA said:


> I love how that fake ass report about WWE believing Kalisto failed to be the next Mysterio is immediately disputed with them showing a Lucha Dragons video package.


I sincerely doubt anybody seriously bought into that bullshit report, considering there's no way that the WWE (as idiotic as their higher-ups are) would be retarded enough to turn a blind eye to a guy who could easily reel in the Hispanic market _and_ move a ton of merch.


----------



## Cesaro Section (Sep 7, 2014)

Prayer Police said:


> I thought Rollins would team with the Wyatts tonight.



That signature pic :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

TNA is Here said:


> In the Sheamus Titantron all we see are crosses. And when people see that they boo cause it's Sheamus. Does Vince want people to boo Jesus?
> 
> Come on, you know it's true.


Why not, I believe he already has a winning record against God. :vince3


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Where is Spoony to laugh at these fucking Lightnings! 

Come on, give me some spoony!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

DJ2334 said:


> I don't care what anyone says...that Wyatt promo was fucking awesome. He absorbed the souls of Undertaker and Kane?! Holy shit D:


Wyatt = The bumpkin backwoods version of Shang Tsung.

Raiden help us all. D':


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Lucha Dragons gonna overcome dem odds!
:cena2


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Cole "more of the same"-RAW!


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Prompto Argentum said:


> *These fuckers don't use their imagination/watch like marks and enjoy it so they are shitting on it but I fucking loved it.*


That's not imagination. That skit is like someone had never watched a wrestling show, never watched a cartoon, never read a comics or watch movie ever.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Hysteria said:


> Big difference is that back in the Attitude Era, WWE used real lightning pyro, not simulated graphics that only the viewer at home can see...just sayin'. Even Undertaker's monologue back in the day when he finally agreed to fight his brother Kane for the first time wasn't as hokey.


I will grant you the lightning looked bizarre. But I don't think that can be held against Bray. It's hard to have people invest in his type of character in today's wrestling world where the audience know more than they ever have and it's becoming less of a show, but I think Bray's doing a great job.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Prompto Argentum said:


> *These fuckers don't use their imagination/watch like marks and enjoy it so they are shitting on it but I fucking loved it.*


Oh shit! He called other people marks!!! :mark:

Bro, dude! Awesome!


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Lucha Dragons' new attire is keeeewl


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I thought the Wyatt bit was fun. I will ding 2 points for not saying "I can summon the fire" though....


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

So Bray's current gimmick is:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I wonder how a segment where Seth convinces Sheamus to join his team would go...


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Sin Cara got the hot tag and didn't BOTCH???????????


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

let's go lucha....


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

witchblade000 said:


> So Bray's current gimmick is:


*Cell AND Buu.*


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Kinda hard to believe we are not even halfway through the show.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

I think I know why Raw has been moving so slow...


Severe lack of New Day


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Wow "Let's GO Hunico" heh?"
:HA


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Hope Del Rio is on team :rollins with New Day.

Champs bitch.


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

has the mitb briefcase ever meant less then it does right now. They need to do away with it for a couple years or make it for the ic or tag belts. Something fresh needs to be added to it.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

On the corny scale: that wasn't as bad as Kane vegetative state with the background noises and vocal effects on the promos (one of the corniest storylines all time), wasnt as corny as Taker hanging Bossman but that didnt come off badass like Taker saying in the most badass way possible "your mouth is writing checks your ass cant cash" to the Rock and then the Bull flaming up.

This storyline I assume just ends with Taker/Kane getting vengeance at Survivor series with Sting kicking this off pending health so WWE can go "omg Taker and Sting same team omg", at which point I wouldnt be surprised if this is the nail in the coffin unless WWE grows a set. If this goes well though, this could REALLY turn the Wyatt corner, but I doubt it does.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I still can't believe this heatless fuckboy Sheamus is next in line for the WWE championship. fpalm


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

beat the hope outa your opponent.... :larry


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Champs vs Trash, Ambrose and who else?


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

haha, seems like this team is just having fun


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Barrett :lmao


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

I've never been this bored during a Lucia Dragons match...


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

truelove said:


> beat the hope outa your opponent.... :larry


The announcers beat the hope out of me..
:dead3


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

The double whammy a boring raw and a terrible MNF game :kobefacepalm


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Did Sin Cara botch, or was that scripted.


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

Oh sin cara


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Almost went a match without a sin cara botch.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

They actually won:lmao


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

King Jobber is back :ha


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That was actually a pretty good match.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

New Day to join Seth


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Crowd loved this, so I don't mind them winning at all. Lucha Dragons really got over in this match.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

That was fun, this RAW has been fun.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Ham and Egger said:


> I still can't believe this heatless fuckboy Sheamus is next in line for the WWE championship. fpalm


Doubt it. Sheamus will be an unsuccessful cash in... Reigns will retain (when ever his title run happens)


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

:maury

Sin Cara will always botch.


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

Sheamus/Barrett vs Lucha Dragons was...good. Not awesome, not awful, just good.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Jobber tag team #1 pop of the night.


----------



## Busaiku (Jan 28, 2014)

Huge win for them.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> The double whammy a boring raw and a terrible MNF game :kobefacepalm


That Packers game was terrible last night. I turned it off before halftime.


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Jack Swagger sighting?


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

Kalisto had to pratically teabag Barrett to get the pin. Oh Swaggers back


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

:mark:JACK SWAGGER!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Zeb and Jack together again!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*AYO, THWAGGER!*

@Jack Thwagger


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Swagger on raw!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

Jack Swagger sighting


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Thwagger just fainted.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Jack Swagger back from obscurity


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

THWAGGGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

:ha :HA swagger actually is still employed


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Nice tag match. Hopefully Rusev gets well soon so he and Barrett can square off with the LDs and they can both chase after the tag titles.

Oh shit, Swagger and Colter reunited! Get in here, @Jack Thwagger! :O



Hawkke said:


> Lucha Dragons gonna overcome dem odds!
> :cena2


Rise Above Europe. :cena3


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

SWAGGER!


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

@Jack Thwagger

You okay pal?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

and a certain user here on WF just wet herself big time


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

A Swagger siting on RAW!!!!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Swagger looks like the 30 year old playing a high schooler in some early naughts highs school drama.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Swagger/Zeb....Continuity.........What? :wee-bey


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Halloween is over Swagger. Stop looking like Edge.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*OKLAHOMIE SWAGGY!!!!*


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Swagger fan:


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

Del Rio looks full on naked


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Looks like Swagger is about to get buried by Alberto


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

I still love that hand print shirt Jack has.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Swagger is just as confused as we are


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

This storyline is so weird, but Vince is getting a kick out of it.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Who's he frat bro in the kohls jacket?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Swagger probably had to buy a ticket to get in the arena.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Maybe Alberto Del Rio used some of that Colombian brainwashing drug on Zeb!
Book it!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well at least they addressed it before ADR kills Biff Tannen.


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

Swagger/ADR feud...continuity? Wow


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

And somehow, Swagger looks like a racist heel asshole, lol.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Swagger, :zayn3

Del Rio coming off heel

Swagger coming off face

I like dis


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

So is anything going to come out of this, or was this a way to put a conclusion on the whole Zeb/Swagger thing?


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Meximerica, it's Mumameid Hassan with no Heat.


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

Looks like Del Rio enjoyed a fresh cycle while he was gone.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

Are...Are they actually gonna give Jack Swagger a program with Del Rio and Coulter?


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

:cornette--------------------------------------------------:cornette 
----------:cornette------------------------------:cornette---------- 
--------------------:cornette----------:cornette--------------------
------------------------------:cornette------------------------------
--------------------:cornette----------:cornette--------------------
----------:cornette------------------------------:cornette---------- 
:cornette--------------------------------------------------:cornette


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Swagger is like "c'mon bruh, remember how fun it was being racist with me!?"


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Liked this Raw soo far.....just sayin' :lol


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

A wild Jack Swagger appears on RAW!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Wasting a shit ton of money on ADR when he didn't bring in the Hispanic demographic the first time around yet the Luchadragons are probably cheaper salary-wise but can sell a shit ton of merchandise just on masks alone.

:vince


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Hawkke said:


> Maybe Alberto Del Rio used some of that Colombian brainwashing drug on Zeb!
> Book it!


They need to rid themselves of the PG.

Del Rio as a drug lord is :vince$


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

Swagger ....Del Rio.....feud or tag team as the MexAmericans? I would have fun with them teaming or feuding at this point. Would be epic for Swagger to get the U.S. Title at Wrestlemania!


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Hawkke said:


> Maybe Alberto Del Rio used some of that Colombian brainwashing drug on Zeb!
> Book it!


I want to see that storyline.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

TNA is Here said:


> Meximerica, it's Mumameid Hassan with no Heat.


Lol that would have been so much more entertaining.

Iraq or whatever place Muhammad Hassan was billed from and America uniting together.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

It's the perfect chance for Swagger to rescue Zeb from the evil Del Rio's drug manipulation, I mean, damn this shit writes itself!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Russo swerve coming!!!!

Del Rio attacks Zeb, Swagger joins. They make out in the ring and wrap the flag around them.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

They played Marilyn Manson on that Sky Sports commercial. :Banderas


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Hawkke said:


> It's the perfect chance for Swagger to rescue Zeb from the evil Del Rio's drug manipulation, I mean, damn this shit writes itself!


So Zeb had to turn to the Mexican Cartel to help pay his medical bills, and now he is working off his debt?

:like


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

A Jack Swagger appearance is like playing pokemon and stumbing upon a rare pokemon in the wild. The difference is, nobody wants to catch Jack Swagger.


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

This Raw has been good. Solid, so far. It's suprising.


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

Only way this works out to make the fans happy is Del Rio vs Swagger in a loser leaves town match with ADR going over.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Hey lets send out the cracky tales black guy to entertain the crowd!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Swagger and Truth in the same Raw? Wow crazyness.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Batista sure as shit didn't look like that in his last WWE run..

:ha


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Hey Del Rio is here hahahaha


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Headliner said:


> Swagger probably had to buy a ticket to get in the arena.


:maury


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

we've already seen this on Smackdown!!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

:lmao

Only 8 days into his new run and he's already coming out to crickets. :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

NakNak said:


> This Raw has been good. Solid, so far. It's suprising.


Let's hope they don't do fuck it up in the 5 vs 5 match.


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

My man R-Truth!

PS: WWE wishes to have Batista come back lol

PS2: Wait, so Del Rio will have a feud with Swagger? I thought ADR was gonna kill him tonight lol. Twagger, be happy!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

No reaction at all for Del Rio... its just like old times


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Jim Ross said:


> Lol that would have been so much more entertaining.
> 
> Iraq or whatever place Muhammad Hassan was billed from and America uniting together.


Right? I want to see an Iran-American tag team in Alabama.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

WWE sucking up to Big Dave? He doesn't need you Vince. Big Dave is getting paid and in better movies than The Rock.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

ADR used to come out in fancy cars...

Now he comes out with an old man on a scooter :mj2


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Just like old times, R Truth jobbing to Del Rio.... just hurry this the fuck up please


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Please keep Jack face. :zayn3

I don't want a re-hash of 2013, give us something fresh. And Del Rio is MUCH better as a heel.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

R-Truth about to get doublestomped again.

Glad ADR is back but this story is so stupid.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

1.45 million dollars worth of crickets

:vince


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Ah, how good would it have been if Cena put over someone with talent.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Cesaro gets better reaction than Del Rio, take note Vince. I think they killed his character with this whole MexiAmerica thing.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm reading the results instead of watching. Saw the "gif" and...CGI lightning?

I'm not against over-the-top wrestling but...CGI lightning?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

That is what a face of the company looks like. Del Rio motherfuckers!


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Amber B said:


> 1.45 million dollars worth of crickets
> 
> :vince


I doubt he cares if it helps his Latino numbers. Del Rio can at least put on some great matches will the talent we have now.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Bring Back Del Rio, pay him 1.5 million. Have him wrestle R-Truth. 

I'm not shitting you folks.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

So Del Rio brainwashed Zeb or some shit?


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

I could hear a pin drop in this arena.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Prayer Police said:


> Swagger is just as confused as we are


Yes he is


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Literally the quietest I have heard in a few weeks.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

The crowd does not care about this match.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

I can't believe Del Rio got 1.45 million dollars. That number can't be right.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Marv95 said:


> I'm reading the results instead of watching. Saw the "gif" and...CGI lightning?
> 
> I'm not against over-the-top wrestling but...CGI lightning?


There's no way this was CGI. This looked like hand-drawn.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

R-Truth isn't getting no heel over.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Denver doesn't give a shit about Del Rio.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*crickets*


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

this is the most boring angle that Del Rio has been in and that's saying something


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

Seeing on tv, the arena is so quiet you can hear someone farting!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Alberto El Patron>>>>>>>>>>Alberto Del Rio


----------



## nightmare515 (Jan 3, 2012)

This crowd is so fucking dead you can literally hear peoples conversations lmao


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

R-Truth more over than Del Rio...fuck, this match is boring as fuck.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

anyone else about to fall asleep?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Dem very quiet R-Truth chants tho :evans


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

This is very boring just end this match already


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

R truth and Jack swagger on the same raw?

We might even get to see zack Ryder tn


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Wow, this crowd just doesn't give a shit for this match.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

xNECROx said:


> I could hear a pin drop in this arena.


They are shocked by the awesome new tan look of Del Rio.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Headliner said:


> A Jack Swagger appearance is like playing pokemon and stumbing upon a rare pokemon in the wild. The difference is, nobody wants to catch Jack Swagger.


Kind of like finding a shiny Pokemon, but the Pokemon happens to be a shiny Bidoof?


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Colorado is probably the whitest town they could of gone to except Columbus too.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I love how the commentators talk about Del Rio's cross arm breaker and this guy still hasn't used it yet! :jay2


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Now's a good time for Roman Reigns to recruit Alberto Patron.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Somewhere Low-Ki is smashing his tv.


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

Aaaaalbbbbeeeeerrrrttttooooooouuuuuuuuuuuu deerrrriiiiiioooooouuuuu
Eden pls


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Where are my niggs New Day?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Why put a guy who should have returned as a face with a guy who is supposed to be a face that no one cares to see and hasn't seen in months? Dumb.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

The crowd is in complete awe of ADR


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Prayer Police said:


> this is the most boring angle that Del Rio has been in and that's saying something


Worst idea ever to preach the whole MexiAmerica thing as part of his character. The crowd is having none of that.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Why would you bring someone back in and then not develop any kind of programme for him on his return. It smacks of desperation and someone of Del Rio's talent will always fall flat without any kind of direction. I like the idea of him having a faction called The Cartel with the returning matadors unmasked as the colon's (as has been rumoured) and del rio being some sort of drug lord.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Cena talks Vince into hiring Del Rio. Comes back after a few months, goes over big. Thank you Cena. Seriously tho.


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

shit that was 10 years ago!


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

How quiet is this crowd :lmao

Del Rio beat Cena clean two weeks ago and they've successfully ruined any momentum he had with such a dumb storyline.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

WWE in 2005 sucked.
WWE in 2015 Even Worse


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

Get to the fucking point.


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

SD vs Raw at SS05 was the shit. Awesome match and build up.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

2005 survivor series was pretty bad


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

I see you Carlito


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The WWEs sad attempt to look main stream here :ha


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

Eden is an horrible announcer, seriously.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

HBK

:hbk1

:mark:


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Damn I don't know who like three people in that match even are


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Brand Split needs reinstated. Those RAW vs SD moments were always exciting. *


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The amount of wellness policy violations in that one match is astounding.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Rather they play us WWF in 2000, fuck 2005


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Why does Zeb ride in a wheelchair now?


----------



## nightmare515 (Jan 3, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> Worst idea ever to preach the whole MexiAmerica thing as part of his character. The crowd is having none of that.


Yeah I don't even think the crowd wants to boo cuz they don't want anything to do with this shit lol


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Holy Mr Kennedy sighting there :lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Legend Killer Orton :kd


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

All these videos are doing is making me miss the old survivor series.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

JBL could throw a fuckin' lariat! Damn, I wish Bray and Cena would throw them more!


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

gamegenie said:


> WWE in 2005 sucked.
> WWE in 2015 Even Worse


WWE in 2005 was legendary compared to the shit we endure now


----------



## kronos96 (Nov 22, 2006)

Yeah, i'm not buying this "Mexamerican" thing. You are supposed to hate the perro Americans, not join them Alberto. It feels out of character.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

In that photo, there's four times the talent on the right than there is on the left.

Think about it.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Go Smackdown Beat RAW! So dumb... who roots for a brand... I think Smackdown lost as a brand in the end


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Drago said:


> Team Rollins: @Might Guy @ShowStopper @Leon Knuckles @The Renegade @Young God Seth Rollins
> 
> vs.
> 
> ...


*I have a feeling this would be better than the actual main event :sasha3.*


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Lol let me guess, the remaining 3 members of team rollins will be new day


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Just fucking put :ambrose4 up there on that picture already! :ha

Like that motherfucker isn't jobbing tonight!


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Tiago said:


> Eden is an horrible announcer, seriously.


My penis doesn't care.


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh lord...how I miss the Ruthless Aggression era...even the look of it.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

kronos96 said:


> Yeah, i'm not buying this "Mexamerican" thing. You are supposed to hate the perro Americans, not join them Alberto. It feels out of character.


Yeah and for Del Rio to get to the ring he should have to climb a wall.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Please tell me ya'll aren't so dense to think the MexiAmerica thing is legit. Del Rio is clearly manipulating Zeb in some shape/form and you can see it reflected in Zeb's performance. 

I'm willing to wait it out and see what happens. Was hoping we'd get more tonight, but I guess not.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

People blaming Denver's silence on the gimmick and not Del Rio. fpalm


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

I remember when they started branding the video games SMackdown! vs RAW dumb shit. 

Well actually it wasn't the name that was shit, I remember the roster being asstastic compared to the game that preceded. Here Comes the Pain.

that's when I went on my hiatus from playing WWE games. All the way until WWE '13 came out.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Phaedra said:


> Why would you bring someone back in and then not develop any kind of programme for him on his return. It smacks of desperation and someone of Del Rio's talent will always fall flat without any kind of direction. I like the idea of him having a faction called The Cartel with the returning matadors unmasked as the colon's (as has been rumoured) and del rio being some sort of drug lord.


I've been saying this like forever. Del Rio has this aristocratic great Mexican wrestler is something that would have gone over in the 1950s only. Del Rio in the WWE would have been perfect as a Cartel guy. Him leading a group of hispanic menaces would have been awesome. Like the 08 Mexican Revolution group in TNA.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Lord Wolfe said:


> Oh lord...how I miss the Ruthless Aggression era...even the look of it.


Yeah it looked more...how do you put it? RAW!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Excuse me, I think I'm going to go buy a pack of smokes..
Fuck you Truth.wtfever


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> HBK
> 
> :hbk1
> 
> :mark:


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

The_It_Factor said:


> Why does Zeb ride in a wheelchair now?


For upcoming Alberto Del Christo gimmick where he heals Zeb.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

NEW DAY!!!!!


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*No JBL the commentary in 2K16 still sucks as much as ever *


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

FINALLY. Now this show can begin.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins' facial expressions to New Day are always great

:lol


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

:cry

Should not have watched Ruthless Aggression Raw's earlier today and then expected to be entertained by Tonight's Live Raw


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Has anybody played Halo 5 yet? And if so, how good is it?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Rollins' facial expressions to New Day are always great
> 
> :lol


love it! :lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

HE'S BACK
YASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

XAVIER!!!! :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

HE'S BACK!!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

PMSL :ha


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

New Day :mark:


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

XAVIER MFING WOODS


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Woods :mark:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*YAAAAS!*


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Xavier's Back :WOO


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Xavier Woods is so over:lmao

Foolery is back:mark:


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Xavier with some Final Fantasy on the Trombone! :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:mark: :mark: :mark:

Awesome segment.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Rollins' reaction to all of this takes the cake :lol


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Aw yes!!!! Raw just got so much better


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Is Reigns gonna bury 5, I repeat, 5!, champions at the same time?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Seth and New Day are just gold! :lol


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

X Woods in the HOUSE! :lol


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

They need to drop this unicorn shit. :kobe


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Bruce Blitz is gonna shit all over the New Day on the Raw review.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Rollins was getting down :lol


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Rollins
Owens
New Day
Xavier's Trombone

GOAT team :yoda


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

New Day, KO & Rollins...Best Team Ever.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Sasha is not cute:jay


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Sasha jeez things i would do to her


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> HE'S BACK
> YASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


*YASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS*


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Sasha~!!!! YES


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

ROLLINS DANCING

:ha :ha :ha


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*HAPPY DAY!!!! Woods is back!*


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Damn, Sasha got titties.

Tiny, perky titties.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

THE BOSS!


----------



## kronos96 (Nov 22, 2006)

Jesus christ, why do they make these black guys act like ridiculous clowns? :lol


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

JoJo :zayn3


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

From Woods to Sasha. 

Best segway on Raw this year.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

why cant Rollins act goofy sometimes it'd make him a much rounded heel..
New Day is such GOAT of entertainment


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Sasha is so cute, those cute little titties. :lenny


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

If Sasha loses I'm turning raw off.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Lots of people are getting spotlight tonight.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

that ring announcer is amazing looking


----------



## ThatOneDude (Sep 23, 2015)

Sasha or Becky pls.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*YESSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!! SASHA IS THE BOSS AGAIN :yay*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Prompto Argentum said:


> *HAPPY DAY!!!! Woods is back!*


Did you notice the Final Fantasy victory theme too? Great!


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*I love all 4 of these women. This will be fun!*


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

New Day is fucking AMAZING. Rollins was about to get turnt! :lmao

And Sasha heeling it up with dat PROMO! kada


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Hey, they're actually using Becky's theme! YAY!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

In before Nikki wins a match she isn't even in.


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

Sasha Banks promo...great, as always.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

If Becky takes the pin with Brie in the match, I swear.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

No one is rooting for Brie, right?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Might just be me, but I like becky's theme.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

kronos96 said:


> Jesus christ, why do they make these black guys act like ridiculous clowns? :lol


To be fair, they write all their own stuff.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

ahem, like a boss lol. 

and I really want someone to sort out Becky's image.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Becky vs Paige vs Sasha vs Brie Bella


One of these things just doesn't belong here


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Brie wins I'm calling it now


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

truelove said:


> why cant Rollins act goofy sometimes it'd make him a much rounded heel..
> New Day is such GOAT of entertainment


Seth has done that on several occasions but I like how he doesn't when interacting with New Day. Makes their segments better, great contrast between the characters.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Slay a bit Sasha


----------



## Crewz (Sep 20, 2015)

Finally Becky changed her ring attire.. She actually looks like she belongs there tonight. Her being Charlotte's sidekick needs to be over.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Becky is cute but she is a little too much of a fan of the Rocky Horror Picture Show.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ham and Egger said:


> New Day is fucking AMAZING. Rollins was about to get turnt! :lmao
> 
> And Sasha heeling it up with dat PROMO! kada


Rollins getting down made my night. Don't even care what happens with the rest of the show. :lol I need a GIF of that pronto.


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

What happened to Becky Lynch's steampunk look? :batista3


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm not totally sure those Tomcat commercials are very PG


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I had assumed they replaced Survivor Series since the main event tonight is a SS match. Watch them repeat the exact same match at the PPV. Lazy as fuck :lol


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Sasha might lose, but because of Nattie. Team Nattie vs Team Boss at SS.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

I'd say Becky is less over than Del Rio but she actually had a fan in the crowd.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Paige is winning and hardcore Sasha marks will whine like the geeks they are. Sasha isn't challenging for the title til Mania. Brie will probably take the pin.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Went and put some Chicken fries in the toaster oven, so is the Divas over yet?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

That Seth Rollins/New Day segment was arguably the best thing I've seen on television all year.

Holy shit. Rollins being annoyed and then getting into the song was fucking gold.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Shadowcran said:


> Went and put some Chicken fries in the toaster oven, so is the Divas over yet?


The Spicy Chicken Fries :book


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Dolorian said:


> Seth has done that on several occasions but I like how he doesn't when interacting with New Day. Makes their segments better, great contrast between the characters.


I mean he could act in a way where he's just fitting in to keep them on his side. He seems so tense talking to his fellow heels


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Amber B said:


> Slay a bit Sasha


That whole gif screams 

"AYE, AYE, AYE, AYE, AYE" in rhythm to her dance. Love black people.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Trifektah said:


> That Seth Rollins/New Day segment was arguably the best thing I've seen on television all year.
> 
> Holy shit. Rollins being annoyed and then getting into the song was fucking gold.


Yeah Rollins and New Day have great chemistry.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Play that DAMN song.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Cool!*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/661363680605544448


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Shit, it hasn't started even? ok, going to go sit on the toilet. What comes out will be better than this....


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

The_It_Factor said:


> Why does Zeb ride in a wheelchair now?


I believe he legit needs one to get around IRL because he's recovering from a leg injury.


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

Sasha Banks song is amazing. And Brie Bella song is the worst.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Brie's theme is fucking cringeworthy.. my god


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

They need to extend the notes on that BRIIIIIIIIIIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE MMMMMMMMMOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOODDDDDDDDDEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

SovereignVA said:


> Lots of people are getting spotlight tonight.


I know, I almost feel like I'm watching a Raw from a different decade, it's not great.. but you can tell they almost tried! They reached up form the depths of shit and almost struck bare minimum!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

That awful Brie Mode Song :jay


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

...But not that fucking song.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Brie Mode activated. *


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Shadowcran said:


> Shit, it hasn't started even? ok, going to go sit on the toilet. What comes out will be better than this....


If Brie wasn't in it, it would be a great triple threat match. Its the three best woman wrestlers on the main roster.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Brie is here to take the :lose as usual*


----------



## Busaiku (Jan 28, 2014)

Fuck em up Banks!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I'm not hearing any reactions for these three girls eh?


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

I started dancing to Bries' song. No regrets.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Hope either Brie or Sasha pick up the victory.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Trifektah said:


> That Seth Rollins/New Day segment was arguably the best thing I've seen on television all year.
> 
> Holy shit. Rollins being annoyed and then getting into the song was fucking gold.












I love when he gets annoyed by new day also :lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*DAT BRIE MODE THEME!* :dance

:lol


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Shadowcran said:


> Went and put some Chicken fries in the toaster oven, so is the Divas over yet?


You'd be better off watching the Divas than eating that garbage.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

NakNak said:


> What happened to Becky Lynch's steampunk look? :batista3


That top hat screams steampunk, bro.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Stop fooling around and make Sasha the heel of the Divas Division.

I'm not saying this as a Bella hater, but they are actually in the way.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Sasha gets biggest pop.....not surprised tho lol


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

@WWE: @WWERollins and his new teammates, #TheNewDay get temporarily fired up backstage at #RAW https://t.co/k3hPNtPGCe

:ha


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Paige has a great theme too.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

A Khali 2016 sign in the crowd? I guess fans in attendance are gluttons for punishment to the point of having Stockholm Syndrome.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Sasha pls win. 

Paige or Brie is worst outcome 

Paige gonna win now :mj2


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Natecore said:


> You'd be better off watching the Divas than eating that garbage.


:lmao


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

I was really surprised at how quiet the crowd were when Sasha Banks came out .... I also thought she smashed it with the way she entered the ring then, definitely the stand out girl if we're honest.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> I love when he gets annoyed by new day also :lol


Do you have a gif of Rollins dancing???


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

I'm gonna get my tickets for Mania on Friday. I don't kbow when Raw after mania tickets go on sale though.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Brie is going to make this match so hilariously awkward to watch.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

What a dead crowd


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Brie, get out of the ring. You look awkward as hell.


----------



## thegockster (Feb 25, 2014)

Sasha & Becky have the best chemistry


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Drew McIntyre got a shout out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!???????????????????????


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Becky looks great in those pants.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

brie in the corner chillin.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

BRIE MODE!!!!! :mark:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

lol nice way to ruin the mood Brie!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> That awful Brie Mode Song :jay


Pens through eardrums..
Pens through eardrums..
:washed2


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> Becky looks great in those pants.


She'd look even better out of them :banderas


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

islesfan13 said:


> What a dead crowd


They were wild for roman reigns, Cesaro and Lucha dragons

Everyone else has came out to crickets


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

I don't know why, and I don't know how, but Brie is the only one who can ignite a response from the audience :lmao


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

I really hate women´s wrestling... It died when Trish and Lita retired.


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> Drew McIntyre got a shout out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!???????????????????????



Velvet McIntyre.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

This is my main event. 2 hours is enough.


----------



## Busaiku (Jan 28, 2014)

Brie has no place in that match,


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Random commercial break.

:ti


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

Not a bad showing I must say.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Ha, you could see Brie's rear tan lines.


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

I'm so glad to see brie and sasha wrestle


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Natecore said:


> You'd be better off watching the Divas than eating that garbage.


These are some good chicken fries, not the BK ones.

And if I want porn, and I often do, it's just a click away..Better looking women not making a mockery of a sport and mostly naked.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Do you have a gif of Rollins dancing???


Not yet, I will here in a min.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Busaiku said:


> Brie has no place in that match,


she has no place in the WWE


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

This 4 way Divas match has already been the best match on this show so far imo.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

ShowStopper said:


> Random commercial break.


Going to commercial during a pin attempt :ha


----------



## thegockster (Feb 25, 2014)

Paige v Becky would be better than Paige v Flair if they let it build


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

9:05 pm central time and this thread is only @ 105 pages.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

birthday_massacre said:


> If Brie wasn't in it, it would be a great triple threat match. Its the three best woman wrestlers on the main roster.


That's a comparison like "the three least dirty hobos at a hobo convention".


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Loose Reality said:


> Velvet McIntyre.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


DERPPPPPPPPPPPPP!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> she has no place in the WWE


Fully agreed. The Bellas, especially Brie, have ruined the women's division. They need to get phased out so we can look at women as athletes in the WWE and not 2 gals that fucked the top guys to get where they are at and just "look hot." Get them out!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*TEAM....ROLL-INS!*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/661374841786904577


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Shadowcran said:


> birthday_massacre said:
> 
> 
> > If Brie wasn't in it, it would be a great triple threat match. Its the three best woman wrestlers on the main roster.
> ...


We get it... You hate women's wrestling. Now stop spouting your ignorant shit.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

This pandering is pissing me off!


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Daniel Bryan is the most over person in this match.... wait.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Shadowcran said:


> That's a comparison like "the three least dirty hobos at a hobo convention".


OH come on now. Sasha, Becky and Paige are great wrestlers. Their matches in NXT were amazing


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

This bitch Brie can barely work but she gets the BIGGEST reaction out of all the Diva's! :lmao :lol :jay2 :ti


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

:yes :yes :yes


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Why do these idiotic people cheer for the heel Brie?


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Awful kicks but at least she's getting the crowd involved.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

daniel needs to teach his wife how to throw proper fucking kicks.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> *TEAM....ROLL-INS!*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/661374841786904577


Seth and New Day always nail it with their segments :lol


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Brie's kicks are as good as Charlotte's chops. 

They both fucking suck.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Brie with the X-Factor shades of X-Pac! :bahgawd


----------



## Kyle_C_Haight (Jan 30, 2006)

Generic "Brie using Bryan's moves implies he's returning tonight as Reigns' Survivor Series partner" post.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

TNA is Here said:


> Why do these idiotic people cheer for the heel Brie?


Because it's not a smark town.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Not a bad spot.


----------



## Busaiku (Jan 28, 2014)

Now i miss Bryan


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Oui... FUCK OFF with the "THIS IS AWESOME" for a FUCKING superplex.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

When Brie kick someone it really feels like some kitty cat playing with silk.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

We got the chants :rusevyes


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Ham and Egger said:


> This bitch Brie can barely work but she gets the BIGGEST reaction out of all the Diva's! :lmao :lol :jay2 :ti


Yeah, shamelessly using your spouses' gimmick to pander can do that for ya.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

"This is awesome"? :facepalm

New low


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

birthday_massacre said:


> OH come on now. Sasha, Becky and Paige are great wrestlers. Their matches in NXT were amazing


This isn't NXT.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Nice to see Becky on offense


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

This is awesome to the list of chants that need to die.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Becky is taking them to suplex city


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Why isn't she Brie Bryan? That's catchy!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Becky ate the pin


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Well I was half right. Surprised she took the pin over Brie who is clearly the weakest link in the match.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Damnnnnnnnnnn. I thought sasha was gonna win for a sec.


----------



## thegockster (Feb 25, 2014)

Becky is never in a bad match, Shame she always has to take the pin


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Paige vs Charlotte should be great


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Good night everyone.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Oh look, a "This is Awesome!" chant for a rather basic spot. Colorado, I know you're high as fuck ore often than not nowadays, but come on.

:favre2


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

I love WWE's multi-person booking strategies.

Someone does the most work in the match, they lose, no matter what.


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

Thank fuck it´s over! it went 10 minutes too long!


----------



## Dev21589 (Oct 15, 2015)

Love Paige's tongue btw......


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I stand corrected. They view Becky as even more expendable than Brie. Ouch.*


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

This match turned nice.....then it ended.......with Lynch taking the fall.....Brie was in the match btw.....


----------



## ThatOneDude (Sep 23, 2015)

Ugh Damnit!! Oh well. At least it's not Brie.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

LOL Obvious. Why would people assume Sasha was winning? Paige and Charlotte is feuding.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I am so absolutely 110% over Paige's ass in the title picture.

Fuck off.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Makes sense I guess in a storyline perspective. 

Don't worry, Sasha's going to be waiting in the wings.


----------



## Busaiku (Jan 28, 2014)

Paige is a semen demon!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Pretty good match.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This is why wins and losses don't matter. Paige lost all of those matches and won this "big" one. In WWE's mind, that wipes away all of the small losses.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

>paige and brie getting the biggest pops in the match when they're the heels


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Ughhh Paige. She's been in the title picture for like 95% of her time in on the main roster. #AnyoneButPaige


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

When Paige starts talking, I feel like drinking. She's fucking *GROSS*


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

I wish Paige would mount me like that.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

bjnelson19705 said:


> Because it's not a smark town.


If it's a mark town, shouldn't they cheer for the face and boo the heel? 

But I think at this point most people don't know who to cheer for in that division.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

:imout


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

Loose Reality said:


> Why isn't she Brie Bryan? That's catchy!
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Brie Bryan Bella? Triple B? xD


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

I will take that . Sasha has beat her like 3 times which will come up in conversation haha.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Really? Couldn't have Brie eart the pin? Good match otherwise.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Nice match we're getting closer to a real women's division. Bayley and Asuka will add a lot.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

So the one that did the least or worst in this match, gets the win. Becky tore the house down, Banks was awesome to, one of those two should have got the pin and the title match at SS.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Paige please stop speaking you're becoming less attractive


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Dolorian said:


> Becky ate the pin


Becky the Ambrose of the divas division :ambrose4

LOLBECKYLOSES :ambrose4


----------



## prepasur (Nov 17, 2012)

Good match, considering the women booking in the main event, it's me or Paige seems to be overrated by a lot of persons, she is a good performer but not a great one, i think she losed a lot of what maked her a great asset in the womans division.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Paige better slaughter Mr Ed at Survivor Series!*


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Paige's house, y'all.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Pale goddess. I'll be her Gomez to her Morticia.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

thegockster said:


> Becky is never in a bad match, Shame she always has to take the pin


Agreed. Brie has no momentum at all on her own, so it's weird why she didn't eat the pin. :westbrook3


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Another fucking rocky movie ffs let it die Stallone


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

More sad attempts to look mainstream :ha


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Mr. Flair wins at SS, holds belt until Mania. Sasha wins it. Simple.


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

As far as Bellas bashing goes.. I think again people don't think about how many younger fans the Bellas have. When I went to a Q&A Panel for them at ComicCon, they had TONS of young fans much like Cena in line to ask questions and looking up to them. So yes, they get cheers at matches and I'm sure they sell a lot of merch.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Big Show's 1,000th turn


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

might get a good women's title match since the useless Bella killed the division ?

Now just give us Becky/paige after! Only part of raw i wanted to see. Good now.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

It's amazing how a big video package can polish up a turd of a storyline isn't it..


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Taylor Swift's Jack Skellington looking ass did not come on to the scene in 2014, you fucking morons.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Paige insults the crowd and still is the most over. Sad about Becky tho.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Guys, this is the first time Ziggler's win has been mentioned in over 350 days :ha*


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Just ignored Sting:lol

Love WWE's altered history.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Wow, they totally wrote Sting out of last year


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> LOL Obvious. Why would people assume Sasha was winning? Paige and Charlotte is feuding.


Wanting or hoping is different than assuming. We want someone different in the title picture not Paige or Nikki who have had the title the last few times. And I am a Paige fan but would rather see Sasha getting a title shot


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

When Ziggler mattered. :lol


----------



## Crewz (Sep 20, 2015)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Agreed. Brie has no momentum at all on her own, so it's weird why she didn't eat the pin. :westbrook3


Neither of them have any momentum.. They probably flipped a coin to see who takes the pin.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Main event staring early


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

I don't give a flying fuck about Paige or Charlotte.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Wonder if Ziggler will be on team reigns?


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Where was Sting?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Damn if this is the main event, then, this is gonna last for a long fucking time.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

And then guess who brought back Le Authoritah only a month later and thus rendered Dolph's victory completely hollow?

:supercena


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Damn this is going to be long match.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Reigns Usos Ryback Ambrose vs TEAM GOAT


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

It always kills me that they completely overshadow Ziggler in that Authority vs Team Cena match. It was all about Sting and The Authority, while Ziggler took a back seat in the biggest moment of his career.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

so they just gone pretend Sting wasn't in that :maury


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

The match to rid us of the Authority as they kicked off the show tonight. fpalm


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Reigns, Cesaro,Ambrose, & The Dudleys


----------



## PNEFC-Ben (Aug 14, 2009)

So who is Reigns team....Ambrose/Ryback/Dudleys maybe....or a returning Usos instead of the Dudleys as a wild card maybe


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Sasha, Becky and slightly less Paige made that match pretty good. Brie added nothing. 

Becky impressed the most, and of course she gets pinned.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

40 minute main event? 

Well fuck, let's get ourselves a snack and strap in.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

Why did Paige look the most exhausted when she did the least?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

shh...the Sting thing never happened at SS...WWE Logic!! Don't ruin it with facts!!lol


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Come on Ambrose, do your thing, turn on the Twilight guy.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Natis Cole said:


> Reigns, Cesaro,Ambrose, & The Dudleys


Reigns, Rybotch, Ambrose, & The Dudleys most likely.


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

I feel like Owens with the new day is going to be hilarious.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

I'd mark the fuck out for an Uso's return!!! :mark:


----------



## Crewz (Sep 20, 2015)

Am i the only Sasha fan that rather Paige get this title shot?.. Sure, she's had her opportunities in the past, but Sasha will have millions of opportunities in the future.. Plus, i'd rather them stick to a storyline for a change. They've already laid the groundwork for Paige vs. Charlotte.. Sasha winning this match would seem so odd, unless Paige found a way to sneak her way in the match.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Is the hurt USO back? I've seen a few people pick them for Romans teammmates


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Dr. Middy said:


> 40 minute main event?
> 
> Well fuck, let's get ourselves a snack and strap in.


Maybe some fuckery goes down at the end?


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

So...Sting doesn't exist anymore?


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Reigns, Rybotch, Ambrose, & The Dudleys most likely.


Oh yeah, I forgot Ryback's cringeworthy ass hasn't appeared yet lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Roxinius said:


> Another fucking rocky movie ffs let it die Stallone


It's not a full-fledged Rocky movie, though. Stallone knows Rocky's life and story as a fighter are finished, but that doesn't mean the Rocky mythology is 100% tapped out.

If Creed turns out to be as good as I think it is and makes bank at the box office, I could see it having a sequel or two before the Rocky series finally calls it quits for good.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins, Austin, and Sting in a WWE2K16 commercial.

:banderas


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Soo.....Reigns team is:

Titty Master 
Ryback 
Dudleyz 

Rite?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Seriously though..where DOES WWE Logic make any sense? 

There's Sting in that commercial, but I guess the SS thing is taboo since it wasn't taped 2 weeks ago?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Kostic said:


> So...Sting doesn't exist anymore?


Seth killed him and erased him from history


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Crewz said:


> Am i the only Sasha fan that rather Paige get this title shot?


Better it is Paige that takes the L because Charlotte is not losing the title at SurvivorSeries. Sasha will probably go for it at WM32.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Natecore said:


> I'd mark the fuck out for an Uso's return!!! :mark:


So they can have 50 matches against the Ascension every week?


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

That MLK sig............

http://owning-my-truth.com/post/108614243972/that-pic-of-mlk-flippin-the-bird-is-a


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*MR ED*


----------



## Dev21589 (Oct 15, 2015)

Hate those dumbass smiles when they introduce them . So damn corny


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

wkc_23 said:


> Damn if this is the main event, then, this is gonna last for a long fucking time.


Unless they have a long ass closing segment


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

My girl Charlotte.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Ric Flair's brother. :mark:


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

Oh fucking hell can they not have Man Beast out there for one week? JUST ONE FUCKING WEEK!!!


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Charlotte is terrible..


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

It's true dude, you're ric flair's 'daughter.'


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Taylor Swift's Jack Skellington looking ass did not come on to the scene in 2014, you fucking morons.


I know, right? (I kinda like her visually though). They're 9 years late.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Borelotte


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

That MLK sig picture..

http://owning-my-truth.com/post/108614243972/that-pic-of-mlk-flippin-the-bird-is-a


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Regins put on a blonde wig


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Charlotte can ruin ones sex drive


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Is she always that bad on the mic?


----------



## Busaiku (Jan 28, 2014)

FEEL DE POWAA


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

:dance:dance


----------



## Crewz (Sep 20, 2015)

Charlotte doesn't seem over at all as a babyface.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Don't You Dare Be Sour


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

You earned that title Charlotte? :maury Please insult my intelligence some more..


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

See how everyone stood up once New Day's music hit.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

I just realized that I'm sitting here, following the discussion, and not only am I not watching the show, I don't even have the TV on.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Charlotte doesn't have an ugly face. I think it's mainly the grunting in matches that annoys me.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Natis Cole said:


> Charlotte is terrible..


She is an honest, humble babyface. 

Can't have that in 2015.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Shadowcran said:


> These are some good chicken fries, not the BK ones.
> 
> And if I want porn, and I often do, it's just a click away..Better looking women not making a mockery of a sport and mostly naked.


Mostly naked? You watch that CFNM porn, don't ya?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

The Dudleyz...with Spike? Sigh...won't matter.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I swear, every week I think I can't love the New Day more, but somehow I do. I love them so much.


----------



## DaBxx (Mar 25, 2010)

Anyone wanna take a guess on how many layers of make-up she has on?


----------



## teawrecks (Oct 24, 2011)

ugh. could you be anymore wooden in your promo delivery...jesus. and those boos.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:dance


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Look at that heel heat

Take note Rollins and Owens fans


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Charlotte is Finkle?

Finkle is Charlotte?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

NEW DAY!!! :dance :clap

And they're rocking the Nuggets' colors. wens Shame they have pink trim on it due to that Susan G. Komen cunt and her charity.



Prompto Argentum said:


> *Paige better slaughter Mr Ed at Survivor Series!*


But she's already beaten both Bellas numerous times and even both of them at 'Mania with the little Indian boy that married CM Punk.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAS


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

ScorpionDeathFlop said:


> Charlotte doesn't have an ugly face. I think it's mainly the grunting in matches that annoys me.


Habits of having lived in a cave with Bram all these years.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Shining_Wizard1979 said:


> I just realized that I'm sitting here, following the discussion, and not only am I not watching the show, I don't even have the TV on.


Hahaha Nice.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

It's probably just me, but sometimes I feel like Big E tries way too hard


----------



## Crewz (Sep 20, 2015)

Dolorian said:


> Better it is Paige that takes the L because Charlotte is not losing the title at SurvivorSeries. Sasha will probably go for it at WM32.


Sasha will probably be going for it before WrestleMania. She'll be the next challenger after Paige.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Natecore said:


> Mostly naked? You watch that CFNM porn, don't ya?


Nope, was trying to lessen the blow to the 13 and belows locked out of porn sites by their parents...you know, the Divas fans.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Probably the most casual way i've seen a wrestler tell the crowd to stfu :applause


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Me and new day have the same favorite movie


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

show of horns


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*New Day be like....*


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Throw up them horns :Oooh


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Excuse my bad boy word that I'm about to use, but the term "These n!ggas" have never been more appropriate.:lol


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

TNA is Here said:


> So they can have 50 matches against the Ascension every week?


Sure. As long as they're back.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

New! Day Rocks!

And Susan G. Komen = BOOTY!


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

ANOTHER FUCKING COMMERCIAL?!


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Owens and Rollins getting jobber entrances :ha :HA


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

WTF was Xavier doing? LMAO!!


----------



## Kyle_C_Haight (Jan 30, 2006)

Reigns partners to be the Dudleys, Ryback and Dolph. Count on it!


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

By a show of horns FUCKING LOLOLOL

GOLD, Jerry! GOLD!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Shining_Wizard1979 said:


> I just realized that I'm sitting here, following the discussion, and not only am I not watching the show, I don't even have the TV on.


The formatting is very predictable, so its easy to tune out the show and not really miss anythng


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

lol a bunch of fucking losers throwing up unicorns in the crowd. :kobefacepalm:soft


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Kyle_C_Haight said:


> Reigns partners to be the Dudleys, Ryback and Dolph. Count on it!


Ambrose?


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Kyle_C_Haight said:


> Reigns partners to be the Dudleys, Ryback and *Dolph*. Count on it!


Nah, it will be the other guy that was in the shield, i forgot his name, but it will be him.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*5 Guys will get Lost In DA WOODS.*


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

virus21 said:


> Unless they have a long ass closing segment


Well, I kinda forgot about all the commercials, entrances, ect. So I guess it makes sense.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Yet another show USA is limping to the barn with....

USA- If it wasn't for Raw, nobody would watch us....nobody!


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Big E have a fucking epileptic fit to Rollins' theme.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Damn... absolute crickets for Sef Rollins


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh my god :lmao
:lmao
:lmao
:lmao


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

New Day dancing to Rollins music! Ha ha!


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

fuckin' New Day


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Shadowcran said:


> Yet another show USA is limping to the barn with....
> 
> USA- If it wasn't for Mr. Robot nobody would watch us....nobody!


Fixed that for you


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins and New Day's chemistry is so awesome. :lol


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

New Day rocking it out, baby!
La parka style!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*LMAO!* :lmao


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Owens is keeping his distance away from New Day...lol


----------



## Busaiku (Jan 28, 2014)

Bahahaha i love the new day's love for seth


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

Big E is killing me on the air drums to Rollins music lmao.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I love when new day rocks out to Rollins theme :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

lol that new day reaction to seth music ... golden lol.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

New Day is officially my favorite now. :sodone


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Need a Big E gif during Rollins' entrance. :maisielol


----------



## nstjohn (Nov 19, 2012)

Is it just me or did Big E forget his belt in the back? :lol :lol :lol


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

It's been said before but New Day taking crap and turning it into gold is one of the best things in 2015.

It should inspire the rest of the roster given where all three men were not too long ago.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Romans gonna 1v5


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Let those New Day gifs be posted! :lol clowns


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

Ready for Dean Ambrose? Ryback? and the Dudleyz?


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

The Ric Flar genepool is a conundrum. how offspring of Ric freaking Flair (even with scripted promos) doesn't have conviction. David didn't have mic skills, Charlotte while a talented worker in more free circumstances doesn't have the gift of gab and hell, Ric Flair's other son was the kid of Ric Flair and trained by Harley Race and he was the least successful it's beyond me. Hell, that kid didn't have anywhere near Ric's frame, David Flair had a pretty decent by general standards but by wrestling standards a subpar body nowhere near Flair's frame at the time he was born but Charlotte sure got Ric's athletic genetics.


----------



## Busaiku (Jan 28, 2014)

And now the entertainment black hole


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

New Day is sort of like the Addams Family. Part of the fun is watching them interact with "normal" people.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

'What?' :cole


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

HAHAHAHAHA

Is this team talented vs team overpushed samoans ?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

I LIKE


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

I can't believe i'm saying this but...WELCOME BACK USOS


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

USO SWAG MUSIC YESSSS SIRRRRRR








@Amber B stolen already:lol


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

U no fpalm


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Looks like the Uso's will be getting another eight month tag run soon, with their hip hop samoaness and lack of anything else.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

well, that's actually a surprise.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

It appears I'm wrong....it's even worse than the predictability of the Dudleyz....christ....the Usos are back. God help us all.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

I like this!


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Welcome back flying Usos


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The Usos are garbage


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

MA MO SAMOA, MA MO SAMOA

THE USOS ARE BACK


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Usos/New Day feud coming right up


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

THE USOS ARE BACK! :mark:


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

These 5 together is perfection :Banderas


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

This match has the potential to be ridiculously fun.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Awhosawho :mark:
Awhosawho :mark:
Awhosawho :mark:


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Yeah Boring Usos are back you guys.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Awesome! Usos are back, and - knowing how good a tag team they are - should provide some much needed sparks to the tag division.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*THE USOS ARE BACK!!!!!! I actually missed them.*


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Ryback? There goes the mood in the place LOL


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

And now Ryback.

I swear WWE's messing with the smarks.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ambrose coming after Ryback.


----------



## mostdopeglobal (Apr 19, 2014)

LMAO pretty sure i predicted these exact teams earlier minus del rio


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Jesus 4 people I can gives no shits about on one team


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Who predicted this :ha


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Usos

:ha


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

THE LUNATIC FRINGE, THE UNSTABLE MOTHERFUCKING AMBROSE! AMBROSE! AMBROSE!


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Absense did the Usos very well. Dried out to holy hell post Harper/Rowan series but during and before that they were having solid, energetic matches and were over on a weekly basis. Usos/Dudleys will be a fun ring mix.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Ugh, Usos are back. :doh


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Solf said:


> And now Ryback.
> 
> I swear WWE's messing with the smarks.


Dudes over as fuck with this crowd. Much more over than anyone on the heel team besides the new day


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

THE USOS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Guaranteed match excellence. Welcome back, Jack and Jerry Uso!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

"Who's gonna be that final teammate?" Idiotic, as if there's any doubt it would be Dean


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I guess they ran out of Samoans


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Give the jobber the last entrance lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Obvious Roman's team will win, very predictable, but for all that is good and holy don't fuck it up with some super Roman nonsense.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

NakNak said:


> New Day rocking it out, baby!
> La parka style!












__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/661385318596083712


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*A TLC match between New Day/Usos/Lucha Dragons would be so good.*


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Any chance the Usos turn heel tonight? Would be a nice change up for them and I think we are good for face tag teams.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

It's a fucking enigma how ambrose could be booked so shitty but still be more over than cena 2.0


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Dirty Dean


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Theres noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo way usos will lose their return match .


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

One day Ambrose will get real wrestling gears.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

I was right about these teams how pathetic


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

I feel for Ambrose being put in such an _awesome_ team.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins and Owens on the same team.

:banderas


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Stone Cold Dean Ambrose? :ha


----------



## Busaiku (Jan 28, 2014)

Fuck no!


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

The most predictable thing I've ever fucking seen haha


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

typical WWE bullshit


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Hmm...that seems familiar


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Really? :what?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Oh good the Usos are back

More Superkicks


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Usos going to ruin New Day's tag division. :gameover


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Xavier :lol


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

If woods aint around ring side this match wont be anything special


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

The Usos are awful. 

So they'll be tag champs before the end of the year


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Actually a good move getting rid of Woods. Now he can play his instrument and be awesome on the outside for the rest of the match.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

R.I.P. in peace Professor X. D:


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Woods better stay at ring side and do his trademark shit talking.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

KITD said:


> The most predictable thing I've ever fucking seen haha


It is like they aren't even trying anymore. Again, I just hope they don't mess it up with Super Roman thing at the end.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:ha

Poor New Day.

So predictable. New Day already taking L's to the useless Uso's.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*GAY*


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Yeah Woods. You don't get married and mess up my storylines dammit. :vince3


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I guess they're preparing us for the fuckery with no lube.


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

No interest in watching the faces go over but hopefully the ending finisher sequence is fun.


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

The Uso's are awesome... I don't understand why people hate them.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*THAT'S WHAT YOU GET FOR GETTING MARRIED, DAMMIT :vince5*


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Rollins and Owens on the same team.
> 
> :banderas


Hell...Rollins, Owens, and NEW DAAAY on the same team...

:banderas


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> Oh good the Usos are back
> 
> More Superkicks


If there was one thing we are missing in the WWE right about now, it's superkicks! :vince


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

I'll never get the Uso hate.

They've been crapped on by creative for years, have turned it around and helped the Shield/Wyatts produce a plethora of tag team matches of the highest quality.

They can go in the ring and were pushed because they were the only legitimate tag team in the company at one moment.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

If Xavier does not stay at ringside as a hype man this match is a fail


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Soul Cat said:


> Usos going to ruin New Day's tag division. :gameover


Yup. Very WWE thing to do. It's happening already.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> It is like they aren't even trying anymore. Again, I just hope they don't mess it up with Super Roman thing at the end.


What ? You wish. I'm actually surprised he didn't spear all other 9 competitors (including his own team) piled them up and pinned them right from the get go while yelling "OOOOOOOOWAAAAAAAAAAAAAA".


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

I'm surprised no Rusev tonight.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

Well Usos were a surprise....but not a good one....at least for me. Ryback and Ambrose were givens. Why couldn't it be the Brothers of Destruction......who destroy their own team.....and further develop the Wyatt story....now that would be fun.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Soul Cat said:


> Usos going to ruin New Day's tag division. :gameover


+1 The Cena of the Tag division, and people are excited? Fuck man, New Day is done.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Get ready for weekly Uso matches on Raw. 

AND THEY'RE ALL GOING TO BE THE SAME.


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

Dolorian said:


> It is like they aren't even trying anymore. Again, I just hope they don't mess it up with Super Roman thing at the end.


My biggest pet peeve in wrestling is when they do the fake shows of strength and Reigns is the king of that, I expect to happen tonight


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Solf said:


> What ? You wish. I'm actually surprised he didn't spear all other 9 competitors (including his own team) piled them up and pinned them right from the get go while yelling "OOOOOOOOWAAAAAAAAAAAAAA".


Yeah I bet they will mess it up...gotta make Roman look STRONG! Sigh...:serious:


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

New day playing air band!!!..LOL!!!!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

No Rusev tonight


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

mightymike1986 said:


> Well Usos were a surprise....but not a good one....at least for me. Ryback and Ambrose were givens. Why couldn't it be the Brothers of Destruction......who destroy their own team.....and further develop the Wyatt story....now that would be fun.


That would have made absolutely no sense


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

safc-scotty said:


> If there was one thing we are missing in the WWE right about now, it's superkicks! :vince


lol, next they'll bring in the Young Bucks...matches will be "First team to land 15 superkicks wins the match".


----------



## Cesaro Section (Sep 7, 2014)

Ya knew Ambrose would be there, the USO's were kinda neat to see back but Ryback? Lol no thanks checked out of this match mentally before it even began. Crowd sounded like crickets, they need someone to get the crowd hype.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

witchblade000 said:


> I'm surprised no Rusev tonight.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

witchblade000 said:


> I'm surprised no Rusev tonight.


Tore his biceps on the SD taping last week


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Lok said:


> No Rusev tonight


Isn't he injured?


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

How often is it that the heels are more likeable overall than the faces?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

WE GOT US A UNICORN STAMPEDE, MAGGLE! :jbl


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

TNA is Here said:


> Get ready for weekly Uso matches on Raw.
> 
> AND THEY'RE ALL GOING TO BE THE QUALITY.


Fixed.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

safc-scotty said:


> Any chance the Usos turn heel tonight? Would be a nice change up for them and I think we are good for face tag teams.


The Samonan Cenas have about as much chance of turning heel as American Cena does.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

oh my god! JBL just dropped a Phaedra fact of the Day lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> How often is it that the heels are more likeable overall than the faces?


These days? A decent amount of the time. WWE will never get it.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

SovereignVA said:


> I'll never get the Uso hate.
> 
> They've been crapped on by creative for years, have turned it around and helped the Shield/Wyatts produce a plethora of tag team matches of the highest quality.
> 
> They can go in the ring and were pushed because they were the only legitimate tag team in the company at one moment.


I think it's overexposure more than anything and they harbour a lot of hate from not dropping the titles to Harper/Rowan in my opinion. I do like them but feel they massively need a change up in direction/character as they were stale as hell before Jey's injury. They can certainly go in the ring but a lot of their matches were becoming too similar, which a heel turn would help as they would be forced to change their style a bit.

I agree they get too much hate though.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Thought Wyatts got Orton :cole?


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

People with Ambrose avatars/sigs are bashing the Uso's? fpalm


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

SovereignVA said:


> I'll never get the Uso hate.
> 
> They've been crapped on by creative for years, have turned it around and helped the Shield/Wyatts produce a plethora of tag team matches of the highest quality.
> 
> They can go in the ring and were pushed because they were the only legitimate tag team in the company at one moment.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

they are jobbing out the tag team champions?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Holy fucking face plant. Jesus christ.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

OH GOD NO. We gotta hear Cole saying "USO CRAZY" on a consistent basis now. Kill me, fam.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I could have went every day of the rest of my life without hearing Uso Crazy again.. EVERY DAY!! EVERY DAY!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

New Day getting jobbed out already.

:ha


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

This is some bullshit.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

They're getting swept aren't they

Edit: thank you big e


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Usos already destroying New Day.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

FLYING USOS!!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

lol the Usos have picked up where they left off.

lolUSOSwin


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Crowd is stunned...or bored into a coma...which do you guys think?


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

Ok, so what the fuck's the logic behind putting Dean Ambrose, the only guy you can bet YOUR LIFE on will be in this team, to come out last? What the fuck's the point behind all that suspenseful "Oh I wonder who's the final teammate". OF COURSE the final teammate is Dean Ambrose! The Usos should have come out last because they're the surprise for fuck's sake!


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

That was badass Owens.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

We got some flying Usos, Maggle!

I'd be lying if I said I didn't miss that.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Wow crowd dead until Roman enters.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

"Big E reminds me of Ric Rude"

well shit JBL let's see: Ric Rude pre-wrestling was a legitimate contender in the arm wrestling ranks. Big E a powerlifter. Obviously Big E is black with a goatee Rude caucasian with a mustache. Big E's humor could not be more outright while Rick Rude was the king of the cheap heat one liners with a great deadpan delivery. The two body wise are like saying Ronnie Coleman and Frank Zaine are the same (obviously Im not saying E or Rude even sniff that level but you get the point)... No JBL other than literally shaking hips now and again and both being powerful men there really is zero comparison there.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

There's been a million superkicks on this show:lol


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

6th Superkick of the match :ha


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Lmao at Ryback wipeout.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

break time :vince$


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

Raw was good...but this Main Event is so full of bullshift it's not even funny. I'm out.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Woods is really missed now


----------



## Dev21589 (Oct 15, 2015)

Hawkke said:


> The Samonan Cenas have about as much chance of turning heel as American Cena does.


LMAOOOOO laughed so hard


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm a bit late to the party therefore I missed the hourly recaps :cole
What has happened?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

ANOTHER commercial. WOW.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> lol the Usos have picked up where they left off.
> 
> lolUSOSwin


As they were the first two eliminated from their team. So basically you're absolutely and totally WRONG!!!! Get bent.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

A commercial right there? Really?


----------



## prepasur (Nov 17, 2012)

Lol Ryback hurt himself with the lariat outside of the ring


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> lol the Usos have picked up where they left off.
> 
> lolUSOSwin


You never make sense. They have both been eliminated. 

Sometimes I don't think you pay attention and mindlessly just bitch and whine like a child so much that you don't even known what you are bitch an moaning about


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> 6th Superkick of the match :ha


At this point I wouldn't put it past WWE to change the match's hashtag to #fuckyouHBKlol


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> How often is it that the heels are more likeable overall than the faces?


Pretty much every feud not involving legends(The Rock, Undertaker, Sting, etc) at this point. WWE's booking so backwards assed.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

I like the Boot Roman just did.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Soul Cat said:


> A commercial right there? Really?


They went to a commercial during a pin in the divas match before :lmao


----------



## Cesaro Section (Sep 7, 2014)

Can't really blame the crowd for this one, feel a bit bored myself.

Some great camera-work on that Pump-Up Powerbomb though!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> ANOTHER commercial. WOW.


And everyone wondered why they left 40 minutes for a 5 on 5 survivor match main event. :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> You never make sense. They have both been eliminated.
> 
> Sometimes I don't think you pay attention and mindlessly just bitch and whine like a child so much that you don't even known what you are bitch an moaning about


and they pinned two of the tag team champions before they were eliminated


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Reigns pinning Rollins is too obvious


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

A-C-P said:


> 6th Superkick of the match :ha


Young Bucks' signing confirmed.


----------



## Dev21589 (Oct 15, 2015)

If Owens gets pinned by ryback or anybody for that matter this company is a JOKE. Count out or something


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> and they pinned two of the tag team champions before they were eliminated


As if the Uso's were a jobber tag team before Jey got hurt...


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

BuzzKillington said:


> Young Bucks' signing confirmed.


They signed with ROH.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That DDT by Rollins.

:banderas


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Wow, that looked BRUTAL.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Please no super Roman make things look balanced for once!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Dev21589 said:


> If Owens gets pinned by ryback or anybody for that matter this company is a JOKE. Count out or something


Owens will walk out on the match at some point I am assuming


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Wait this is a traditional SVS match? Why the fuck are they doing it not only off the PPV, but this coose to it.... This company can't protect PPVs or gimmicks. Stupid. Why'd I turn back...........


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

So crybabies

Either Owens or Ambrose is being pinned tonight.

Who cries the hardest on these forums?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

How come nobody is predicting a Dean heel turn this week? :lol People were so sure last week hahah.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

DA should pin SR for possible heel turn scenarios.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Seth proving month after month that he is the best wrestler on the roster


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Super Roman coming in 3...2...


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

So, if we're doing a traditional SvS match on a Raw prior to the SvS PPV, does that mean that we'll also have a TLC match on a Raw before the TLC PPV? And a Royal Rumble match on a Raw too?


----------



## Dev21589 (Oct 15, 2015)

Kabraxal said:


> Wait this is a traditional SVS match? Why the fuck are they doing it not only off the PPV, but this coose to it.... This company can't protect PPVs or gimmicks. Stupid. Why'd I turn back...........


Cause they don't care it's for kids now. They gotta protect there hero(Regina Reigns and super Cena) and make them super heros


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> So crybabies
> 
> Either Owens or Ambrose is being pinned tonight.
> 
> Who cries the hardest on these forums?


Well given your posting in this thread the biggest cry baby is you crying about the cryers


----------



## Kyle_C_Haight (Jan 30, 2006)

Did Saxton just call Cole, "Mike"?

:heyman4


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Ambrose more over than Reigns still.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

He's hulking up brother


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Ambrose Girl said:


> How come nobody is predicting a Dean heel turn this week? :lol People were so sure last week hahah.


It'll come soon, I'm just waiting.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Roflmao...was Reigns doing a mini Hulk up? Jesus tapdancing christ ...I can't stop laughing.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Why did they have Rybackdrop the belt to Owens? Dude is so much more over


----------



## Dev21589 (Oct 15, 2015)

Please eliminate this big creep ryback


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

LOL Owens :lmao :lmao:


----------



## Kyle_C_Haight (Jan 30, 2006)

Ambrose with the 619 off the apron.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

I thought Reigns was gonna hulk up for a second.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Dammit Big E put them things away.. No one wants to see that.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Seth and Owens vs Ambrose and Reigns :mark:


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> Why did they have Rybackdrop the belt to Owens? Dude is so much more over


Because like regins Owens is far better than both of them combind


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I always found the announcement of an elimination to be stupid


----------



## Kyle_C_Haight (Jan 30, 2006)

Reigns is busy corpsing on the floor again.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Ambrose has leaned up. Looks to be in incredible shape.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Dolorian said:


> Seth and Owens vs Ambrose and Reigns :mark:


Great final four


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Roxinius said:


> Because like regins Owens is far better than both of them combind


He may be a better technical wrestler. No one in the crowd gives a fuck about him.

Even Brie Bella got a pop in the crowd.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

LOL, now Roman will rest until the finish.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

ROMAN'S SLEEPING as usual


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Reigns needs that 8 minute rest


----------



## Dev21589 (Oct 15, 2015)

And if there is no heel turn with dean then this place is a joke


----------



## Kyle_C_Haight (Jan 30, 2006)

Ambrose with the bigger chant.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Owens I such a douche, it's great wens2


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Owens heeling it up is great


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Where's the outrage when all of Ambrose's chants are women and children? The pathetic double standards are hilarious.*


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

There's no words to describe Owens/Rollins really, they're so FUCKING AWESOME together.


----------



## Dev21589 (Oct 15, 2015)

Reigns so out of gas


----------



## chops52 (Sep 30, 2010)

Why is Roman smiling?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Natecore said:


> Ambrose has leaned up. Looks to be in incredible shape.


I was thinking that when he entered, but I'm legally blind..so I had to wait for someone else to respond..yeah, he looks to be slimmer.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> You never make sense. They have both been eliminated.
> 
> Sometimes I don't think you pay attention and mindlessly just bitch and whine like a child so much that you don't even known what you are bitch an moaning about


And you troll so....


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

chops52 said:


> Why is Roman smiling?


No kidding.....that was so stupid.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Solf said:


> There's no words to describe Owens/Rollins really, they're so FUCKING AWESOME together.


Yep they are amazing together :mark:


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Where's the outrage when all of Ambrose's chants are women and children? The pathetic double standards are hilarious.*


Because it wasn't solely women and children face it Ambrose is still more over than Roman despite his horrible booking and having to play buddy to that talentless cena clone


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Another Superkick :maury


----------



## Dev21589 (Oct 15, 2015)

That hot tag of burial is coming soooooon....


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

DA needs to be WHC


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Dirty Deeds...Done Dean Cheap!


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Seth Rollins by himself! payback time!


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Whoever called that heel turn is about to be right


----------



## Kyle_C_Haight (Jan 30, 2006)

Rollins with the Ted DiBiase bail?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Owens went out strong... Rollins still looks the chump though. "Just do it!"


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Good booking would have Rollins win this./

But it's wwe so....


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

I don't get why people are talking about an Ambrose heel turn tonight. If it's going to happen, it will happen at Survivor Series towards the end of the Reigns and Rollins match. Why would it happen on a throwaway Raw when they're building up Reigns vs Rollins for the title?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I knew they would fucking ruin it.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Did :cole call it the Driveway?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Wow, Reigns is beating the living hell out of Rollins, would have been better off just wrestling him than running


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

2 faces vs. 1 Heel in WWE.

Yeah, obviously the heel has no shot in the WWE. :lol


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Reigns is the most over face since rtwm 30 with Daniel Bryan


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

didnt they say this was a no DQ and no count out match


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Good, a protected DQ finish. WWE is finally getting it. It took record low ratings for them not to job out their fucking World Champion.*


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

DJ2334 said:


> I don't get why people are talking about an Ambrose heel turn tonight. If it's going to happen, it will happen at Survivor Series towards the end of the Reigns and Rollins match. Why would it happen on a throwaway Raw when they're building up Reigns vs Rollins for the title?


Yeah, that's what I meant by soon, not tonight.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

HOLY SHIT ROLLINS DIDN'T GET PINNED AND USED A WEAPON TO GET A DQ!!!
@Legit BOSS

Some good booking finally.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

birthday_massacre said:


> didnt they say this was a no DQ and no count out match


I believe they did









But the heel grabbing the chair is actually the correct ending


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

You get people invested in a 30 minute+ match only to end in a DQ. That's something that just pisses people off.


----------



## chops52 (Sep 30, 2010)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> Reigns is the most over face since rtwm 30 with Daniel Bryan


I will have to completely disagree with you. Not even close to DB


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ok at least it got redeemed at the end with some heel work.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Did they just book Rollins correctly? :wee-bey


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> Reigns is the most over face since rtwm 30 with Daniel Bryan


You're either deaf or just plain stupid Ambrose is still miles ahead of regins in being over


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

That long ass match for a DQ :kobefacepalm


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

???


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Cole.. I very highly doubt Rollins is upset they lost the match..


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Lol little kid screaming "YOU SUCK!!!!!" to Seth.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> HOLY SHIT ROLLINS DIDN'T GET PINNED AND USED A WEAPON TO GET A DQ!!!
> 
> @Legit BOSS
> 
> Some good booking finally.


*This is all I ever wanted :drose*


----------



## Cesaro Section (Sep 7, 2014)

Good grief tonight felt like Smackdown.

Crowd sounded like crickets the whole 2nd half of the show..


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> HOLY SHIT ROLLINS DIDN'T GET PINNED AND USED A WEAPON TO GET A DQ!!!
> 
> @Legit BOSS
> 
> Some good booking finally.


YES!! ABOUT TIME!


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

Roxinius said:


> Because it wasn't solely women and children face it Ambrose is still more over than Roman despite his horrible booking and having to play buddy to that talentless cena clone


It's never "solely" women & children chanting for Reigns either.

Oh, & this is Ambrose's first biggest pop in weeks, but you know what, I'll give it to you. If my fave was destined to be a midcarder for life like Ambrose is, I'd probably be desperately clinging to little stuff like that too.
:HHH2


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Breaking Ground next. :mark:


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Roman already becoming new SuperCena. Not for this. Rollins has to win at SS or we are fucked.*


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

The wwe doesn't get it. Why not have Rollins pick those guys apart there? He has a weapon...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Legit BOSS said:


> *This is all I ever wanted :drose*


Rollins took one shot right there, but still fine. He is up already. Wow. They did it.

:drose


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Nice no sell of the superman punch by Rollins.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> I believe they did
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The correct way to end the match was Rollins winning by hitting Reigns with the chair and getting the pin.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Legit BOSS said:


> *This is all I ever wanted :drose*


I think you spoke a little too soon. 

Despite a chair, Reigns still stands tall against Rollins.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Roxinius said:


> You're either deaf or just plain stupid Ambrose is still miles ahead of regins in being over


No lol crowd went wild for roman EVERYTIME he got a move in


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Stupid ending


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Dr. Middy said:


> I think you spoke a little too soon.
> 
> Despite a chair, Reigns still stands tall against Rollins.


*
He wasn't standing tall and Seth wasn't on his back. That was a perfect ending. Reigns is on one knee, and Seth rolled out to safety after a Superman Punch. Both men were presented like equals. *


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Prompto Argentum said:


> *Roman already becoming new SuperCena. Not for this. Rollins has to win at SS or we are fucked.*


I'm afraid I've got bad news for you...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

#Naomi'sButtIsLife said:


> It's never "solely" women & children chanting for Reigns either.
> 
> Oh, & this is Ambrose's first biggest pop in weeks, but you know what, I'll give it to you. If my fave was destined to be a midcarder for life like Ambrose is, I'd probably be desperately clinging to little stuff like that too.
> :HHH2


Reigns is a mid carder for life but being shoved thrown our throats. He is worst than Diesel.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

That was some lame ass finish there. Think of the worst possible outcome, they're gonna do it.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

birthday_massacre said:


> A-C-P said:
> 
> 
> > I believe they did
> ...


Well yes in a perfect world Rollins would've stood tall with the chair at the end.

But I'll take what I can get with the booking at this point. At least it's a step in the right direction


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

So Rollins attacks Dean and Roman with a chair and not one mention from the announcers about you know that other important time he attacked them with a chair. 

Such shitty storytelling.


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

Roxinius said:


> You're either deaf or just plain stupid Ambrose is still miles ahead of regins in being over


Ambrose outpops Reigns = "Ambrose is so much more over!"

Reigns outpops Ambrose = "uhh....whatever."

:benson


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

@Legit BOSS

Nevermind, just looked to see Seth still standing with his belt despite the superman punch. 

So even though I don't agree with a 30 min match with a DQ, at least they have Rollins actually look like an equal to Reigns instead of booking him to lose constantly.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Weak ass ending.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> No lol crowd went wild for roman EVERYTIME he got a move in


They both got equal pops tonight. Denver seemed to be pro Reigns more than any other place they've been but they both were equally liked.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> The correct way to end the match was Rollins winning by hitting Reigns with the chair and getting the pin.


Yeah it would have been better but I am a pleased Rollinite with the present result. Seth didn't get himself pinned but got DQ, stood his ground and looked strong during the fight until his team was wiped out and saw himself against his two former shield brothers, at which point he tried to escape but went for the chair when he couldn't run. Good heel work.

I felt both Roman and Seth were shown in a balanced manner. I'm good with it.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

#Naomi'sButtIsLife said:


> Oh, & this is Ambrose's first biggest pop in weeks


It's the first fucking time he was booked to wrestle in weeks.

What the fuck is wrong with you Reigns fans? I see 'he gets the biggest face pops right now' garbage. No fucking shit. Who else are they fucking really pushing as singles faces? Anybody at all?

You all need to see that they fucking halt all pushes for people that are organically liked (Ambrose, Cesaro, etc) until they are needed to tag with Reigns.

Fuck dude. :kobefacepalm


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Cena selling levels.

But he's not Cena 2


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I've really got to sit on my hands and just bide my time for dat heel turn. I actually don't want ambrose to turn heel although secretly we all know he really knows what he's doing when he's heel and he's super fun when he's at it. I really want Reigns to turn, the silent asshole Reigns was always better, his persona of an enforcer was cemented by it. 

That was a decent effort. 

night.


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> #Naomi'sButtIsLife said:
> 
> 
> > It's never "solely" women & children chanting for Reigns either.
> ...


Lol keep crying.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

People complaining about this ending. :ann1


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> No lol crowd went wild for roman EVERYTIME he got a move in


Ok so just stupid glad we cleared that up


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Natecore said:


> So Rollins attacks Dean and Roman with a chair and not one mention from the announcers about you know that other important time he attacked them with a chair.
> 
> Such shitty storytelling.


IKR, I was thinking the exact same thing. "Ain't that bringing back memories" wasn't THAT HARD to say even for those dumbwits. Or so I thought.


----------



## Cesaro Section (Sep 7, 2014)

Reigns and Ambrose fans bickering who got the better reaction "My guy got the bigger pop!" "Nuh uh! Mine did!" :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> It's the first fucking time he was booked to wrestle in weeks.
> 
> What the fuck is wrong with you Reigns fans. I see 'he gets the biggest face pops right now' garbage. No fucking shit. Who else are they fucking really pushing as singles faces? Anybody at all?
> 
> You all need to see that they fucking halt all pushes for people that are organically liked (Ambrose, Cesaro, etc) until they are needed to tag with Reigns.


Do you watch tv shows like walking dea and game of thrones and have meltdowns for those too or is wwe just special?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Lucha vs UK was good
Divas match was good
Cesaro is a god
Main event was great.

Pretty good Raw. That's two in a row.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Honestly, after watching the entire Shield fighting in the Main Event was very enjoyable. It really gave me the impression that these three guys should always be the main event for years to come. They really seems they have came a long way in a good way.

I really love The Shield members because they are awesome and the crowd seems to be into them.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

I thought this was a badass RAW main event. Really enjoyed it, especially with it involving particularly new talents in terms of main events. 

Very pleased that the predictable thing didn't happen and Rollins got DQ'd with the chair. Reigns looked like a beast, Rollins looked like a champ, everybody did great. No complaints here.


----------



## Kyle_C_Haight (Jan 30, 2006)

Monday Night Disqualification!

But seriously, that was the best outcome they could have done, given the circumstances. If Rollins had just bailed, he would look like a coward (again). This way, he got some shots in with the chair, Reigns got the (lame) Superman Punch in and they didn't fade to black with one of them beaten.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Couple nice weeks of raw :draper2


----------



## Neuron (Jul 31, 2013)

I actually enjoyed the main event. I was entertained and Owens, Rollins, Reigns, and Ambrose all looked strong.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

This is probably the worst title reign in years. I really hope Reigns beat Rollins.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> It's the first fucking time he was booked to wrestle in weeks.
> 
> What the fuck is wrong with you Reigns fans? I see 'he gets the biggest face pops right now' garbage. No fucking shit. Who else are they fucking really pushing as singles faces? Anybody at all?
> 
> ...


THIS! :maury


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

JAROTO said:


> This is probably the worst title reign in years. I really hope Reigns beat Rollins.


stop crying, because if Reigns wins it will be even worse


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

*Seth Rollins gets pinned*

Another loss for the WWE World Jobberweight Champion, smh WWE...

*The match ends in a DQ, therefore protecting Seth Rollins from being pinned*

What a lame ass finish!


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

Main event was by the numbers, nothing to write home about. Another week of knowing the finish from jump. WWE seem to have forgotten what a cliffhanger was since HIAC.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

DGenerationMC said:


> Very pleased that the predictable thing didn't happen and Rollins got DQ'd with the chair. Reigns looked like a beast, Rollins looked like a champ, everybody did great. No complaints here.


Same here, no complains and I am glad they surprised me. I was ready for the Super Roman segment at the end and it didn't happen, they kept it balanced and in character. Great show. Both Seth and Roman looked strong and the top dogs in the group, that's how the feud should play out moving forward.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Cesaro Section said:


> Reigns and Ambrose fans bickering who got the better reaction "My guy got the bigger pop!" "Nuh uh! Mine did!" :laugh: :laugh:


And people like me who love both of them are just sitting here shaking their heads lol :lol I'm just glad Dean was actually ON the show to get pops!!


----------



## Cesaro Section (Sep 7, 2014)

Felt a bit boring at times but not too bad imo. Decent RAW.

Despite the marks fighting amongst themselves, both Ambrose and Reigns got some nice reactions.

Diva's finally had a match of significance.

Cesaro got another great reaction and FINALLY GOT A WIN to accompany it.

Lucha Dragons look to be getting a much deserved shot at the TT Titles.

We are reminded Jack Swagger is still alive :laugh:


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> Do you watch tv shows like walking dea and game of thrones and have meltdowns for those too or is wwe just special?


Just stop quoting my fucking posts. Red rep fucks just stay away from my posts. You go in that corner, I'll go in this one. Later.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Why do the endings are always boring and underwhelming as fuck? 

Regardless of who you book and who you want to push and protect etc..., give people their fucking money's worth. Just watch any Raw ending during the AE and DO THAT.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

I liked the ending :draper2


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TNA is Here said:


> Why do the endings are always boring and underwhelming as fuck?
> 
> Regardless of who you book and who you want to push and protect etc..., give people their fucking money's worth. Just watch any Raw ending during the AE and DO THAT.


The AE ending would have been Reigns winning by hitting Reigns with the chair and getting the win.

They are so hard up to protect Reigns he can't even lose by fuckery when it should have.

It made no sense for the two faces to beat the one heel.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

TNA is Here said:


> Why do the endings are always boring and underwhelming as fuck?
> 
> Regardless of who you book and who you want to push and protect etc..., give people their fucking money's worth. Just watch any Raw ending during the AE and DO THAT.


I remember about 5,439 DQ finishes during the Attitude Era. What are you talking about? :drake1

They protected the champion. Actually booked him correctly.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

Cesaro Section said:


> Reigns and Ambrose fans bickering who got the better reaction "My guy got the bigger pop!" "Nuh uh! Mine did!" :laugh: :laugh:


Meanwhile, Reigns and Ambrose themselves are sharing a few beers and having a laugh with each other.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Soul Cat said:


> They protected the champion. Actually booked him correctly.


Yep, the ending worked, Seth shouldn't be pinned on the way to the title match at SS. It just poor booking to do so, specially when it is by the contender himself. The booking made the right call.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Soul Cat said:


> I remember about 5,439 DQ finishes during the Attitude Era. What are you talking about? :drake1
> 
> They protected the champion. Actually booked him correctly.


Not saying they did not protect him, I'm saying what they did was boring as fuck!


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

TNA is Here said:


> Why do the endings are always boring and underwhelming as fuck?
> 
> Regardless of who you book and who you want to push and protect etc..., give people their fucking money's worth. Just watch any Raw ending during the AE and DO THAT.


"Booking 101: Let's have the #1 contender for the WORLD FUCKING TITLE pinned on RAW before his big match."

SAID NO-ONE FUCKING EVER


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Kostic said:


> "Booking 101: Let's have the #1 contender for the WORLD FUCKING TITLE pinned on RAW before his big match."
> 
> SAID NO-ONE FUCKING EVER


Who said he should be pinned?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

razzathereaver said:


> Meanwhile, Reigns and Ambrose themselves are sharing a few beers and having a laugh with each other.


Yep.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I couldn't make it out but what was Rollins telling Ambrose when Owens was holding him up? Seemed like he was trying to convince him of something?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

https://twitter.com/SashaBanksWWE/status/661388002992635904


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> stop crying, because if Reigns wins it will be even worse


No it won't.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Dolorian said:


> I couldn't make it out but what was Rollins telling Ambrose when Owens was holding him up? Seemed like he was trying to convince him of something?


He said he was the third wheel for the shield


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

TNA is Here said:


> Who said he should be pinned?


Oooh my bad, I quoted the wrong poster.

But someone said that the finish should have been Rollins hitting Reigns with a chair and pinning him to win the match.

Which, along with going against the basic principle that you keep both competitors in the main event as protected as possible and not have them get pinned before the match itself, also contradicts itself because Rollins couldn't possibly pin Reigns after hitting him with a chair because hitting him with a chair would get him DQ'ed, as it did.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> He said he was the third wheel for the shield


I see, thanks!


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

WoW Sasha is really pissed.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Where was Ambrose at the end? He let Rollins get away.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

That actually was a decent Raw. The 5 on 5 got very interesting when it was just Reigns and Ambrose vs Owens and Rollins. It was actually refreshing to see Ambrose score a halfway decisive pinfall on someone worth scoring a pinfall on. Loved Seth referencing the shield break up when he had the chair. Please do not turn Ambrose heel... I'm going to cringe so hard if they are actually stupid enough to do that.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ace Boogie said:


> Where was Ambrose at the end? He let Rollins get away.


Rollins knocked him down with a chair.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

I thought KO was incredible during the main event. For the first time in his entire WWE career (besides the NXT debut) he felt like he was everything I fell in love with during his Indy career: brutalizing Ambrose, barking and mocking him in the process and playing wonderfully to the crowd. So good!


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> And people like me who love both of them are just sitting here shaking their heads lol :lol I'm just glad Dean was actually ON the show to get pops!!


Is not an argument. I like that they're both being cheered heavily. Just when Ambrose only fans come in & parade an Ambrose pop around like a trophy cause they're bitter their guy isn't getting the No.1 push right now is what has me smh. It's great that Dean's well received, but they ain't gotta be douchey about it.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Rodgers said:


> Halloween is over Swagger. Stop looking like Edge.


Swagger had this look in 2013. :lmao


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

I'll just pretend it's 2002 and enjoy some Ruthless Aggression Raw's. :mark:


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

That main event was so long! Poor Woods!


----------



## Air Guitar Tana (Aug 17, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> stop crying, because if Reigns wins it will be even worse


you're out of your mind if you think rollins title has been great.. both financially and creatively

they're in desperate need of new champ


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

#Naomi'sButtIsLife said:


> Is not an argument. I like that they're both being cheered heavily. Just when Ambrose only fans come in & parade an Ambrose pop around like a trophy cause they're bitter their guy isn't getting the No.1 push right now is what has me smh. *It's great that Dean's well received, but they ain't gotta be douchey about it.*


(Y)


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I thought the main event could have been better.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

Dr. Middy said:


> You get people invested in a 30 minute+ match only to end in a DQ. That's something that just pisses people off.


So you would've rather seen Rollins pinned for the 100th time in a row on Raw? I don't get what you're complaining about, the DQ finish to protect the champ is the correct call right now. Especially when building to the SS main event in just a few weeks, can't have him jobbing right now, Seth has to look credible for the main event of the PPV too, not just Reigns.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

91ReasonsYouLose said:


> So you would've rather seen Rollins pinned for the 100th time in a row on Raw? I don't get what you're complaining about, the DQ finish to protect the champ is the correct call right now. Especially when building to the SS main event in just a few weeks, can't have him jobbing right now, Seth has to look credible for the main event of the PPV too, not just Reigns.


I'm perfectly fine with how Rollins was booked, and I'm stoked he was booked to a stronger level than usual, I just think that the entire match was unnecessary really. I mean it was cool to have 30 minutes of wrestling to close the show, but why have such a match with a big fight feel end with a DQ. 

They could have easily did a 10 minute main event match with Reigns/Ambrose and Owens/Rollins or something and have Owens pinned due to Seth's mistake be the ending, and still did the chair part.


----------



## Air Guitar Tana (Aug 17, 2015)

Ace Boogie said:


> I thought the main event could have been better.


Ambrose/Reigns v Owens/Rollins would have been a superior match, but they really can't beat any of them and in case Reigns winning you would know there'd be 100s of unfunny 'strong' jokes. DQ is the only way they could have gone


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

3 words to describe MNR.......

Apathetic

Indifferent

Struggle

Honestly was it BETTER than a few RAW's ago probably, but the thing is just cause the E strings together 2 good shows doesn't make me forget about the bad ones, honestly I was expecting a BACKSTAGE/ON LOCATION segment from the Wyatt's with Bray describing how he took Taker's & Kane soul's maybe have Taker screaming in the background NOT have him pay off the pyro guy and shoot of Raw's opening fireworks instead...... 

Also love Roman's get hit with a chair & then magically hit a Superman Punch out of nowhere...:cena had taught him well, also the BS smile on the corner was just UGH, the match itself nice but who would have loved I don't know RETURN promos for the USO's or something, nice to see the Lucha Dragons wins maybe there's hope yet, the Fatal 4 way was decent but way to SLOW on pacing as compared to the NXT Women's style and FINALLY Cesaro should have been on team Roman instead of facing off against the most OVER RATED WWE CHAMPION the MIZtake, ugh

Again more decent than disastrous just feeling so lethargic to the whole thing & did you hear the CRICKETS for ADR? There's a good use of 1.2 million dollars #COULDHAVEBOUGHANEWSET


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

Dr. Middy said:


> I'm perfectly fine with how Rollins was booked, and I'm stoked he was booked to a stronger level than usual, I just think that the entire match was unnecessary really. I mean it was cool to have 30 minutes of wrestling to close the show, but why have such a match with a big fight feel end with a DQ.
> 
> They could have easily did a 10 minute main event match with Reigns/Ambrose and Owens/Rollins or something and have Owens pinned due to Seth's mistake be the ending, and still did the chair part.


I agree I like your ending better.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Frost99 said:


> ...did you hear the CRICKETS for ADR?


I think the Del Rio's character was dead on arrival as soon as they attached the whole MexiAmerica gimmick to it. Don't see the crowd taking well being preached this type of political stuff. He should have been a Cartel type boss as others mentioned or some other gimmick.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Soooo, why did they have a 10-man elimination tag match on Raw a couple weeks before Survivor Series? What's next, they gonna have the Royal Rumble match on the first Raw of January?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Frost99 said:


> Again more decent than disastrous just feeling so lethargic to the whole thing & did you hear the CRICKETS for ADR? There's a good use of 1.2 million dollars #COULDHAVEBOUGHANEWSET


Well, anyone with an ounce of sense expected this to happen within weeks of his "return."


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Dolorian said:


> Rollins knocked him down with a chair.


Thanks. I was watching Raw and MNF during the main event. :drose


----------



## imscotthALLIN (Feb 18, 2015)

At least the kept the ten man tag suspenseful. It was a total mystery as to whose music would be playing to close the show.


----------



## tbm98 (Mar 30, 2015)

Dolorian said:


> I think the Del Rio's character was dead on arrival as soon as they attached the whole MexiAmerica gimmick to it. Don't see the crowd taking well being preached this type of political stuff. He should have been a Cartel type boss as others mentioned or some other gimmick.


That whole gimmick doesn't make sense and sounds funny. I'd rather see Daivari as a manager to him.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

This week's show was okay. We got some feud advancement in terms of the Ziggler/Tyler Breeze leading to a Kevin Owens win. Forgot that Owens wrestled two times during the night. Is the roster that thin now? Cesaro defeated The Miz to climb up the ranks again. Still don't understand why Barrett and Sheamus are tag teaming but glad the Lucha Dragons defeated them. Del Rio had a squash match over R-Truth but the main thing to remember is his backstage segment with Swagger and Coulter. I'm sure that's going to lead to a match and happy that they are not ignoring former Swagger's partnership with Coulter. 

The Fatal Four-Way Divas match started off slow but picked up after the commercial break. I guess Paige's jobbing is the result of her becoming the new #1 contender. That Bray Wyatt promo was a little cheesy. I have no idea what to make of it. I don't hate it though since Bray is such a great talker. Lastly, the main event match was not bad although sucked to see Xavier Woods getting eliminated so easily. And at least Rollins didn't eat another pin. The DQ finish makes sense. This RAW contained no Cena, Orton, Big Show, Kane and many of the old veterans. Crazy.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Good show. Boring ending.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

It was good show this week. Not as good as last weeks tho


----------



## Tamaur (May 31, 2015)

Raw has been great for me lately

- Number One Contender matches
- No more useless segments
- Storylines that makes me want to see what's next
- New matches instead of the same thing over and over again
- Main-Event that feels like Main-Events

I'm loving that :mark:


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

tbm98 said:


> That whole gimmick doesn't make sense and sounds funny. I'd rather see Daivari as a manager to him.


Also thought they had it right when he first came in with Richardo. He could have been like the mexican million dollar man. Just throwing his wealth around and coming out in the cars. He could have been a very good heel for a long time.


----------



## polar bear (Jul 29, 2015)

it sounded like a fantastic raw I probably should watch next week

its especially great that Ambrose and Paige aren't jobbing anymore

I'm really glad that Paige came out the victor in that fatal 4 way divas match not to mention it was great to see a fatal 4 way we don't see those a whole lot


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

How is Wrestlmania "just around the corner"? It's 5 months away , that's nearly half a year lol


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

It's just me or boos at the end of the show were fake? Nah, dont answer. I prefer to think that everyone hate romen.

Becky, Swagger, Miz, Ryback, Cesaro, Owens, BiggiE is just a beginning of huge list of wwe wrestler who are better than Reigns in everything.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Morrison17 said:


> It's just me or boos at the end of the show were fake? Nah, dont answer. I prefer to think that everyone hate romen.


Seamed real to me, the boos were directed at Seth...dat heel heat :mark:


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

The show should have ended with Seth standing over Roman but nope, gotta keep Roman strong by having him get back up after taking several chair shots while Dean Ambrose was left lifeless on the outside


----------



## Badbadrobot (Mar 24, 2015)

Had to laugh at those windmill punches Roman threw in the corner, just awful.

He is made for kids and kids will like him I guess?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Stinger Fan said:


> The show should have ended with Seth standing over Roman but nope, gotta keep Roman strong by having him get back up after taking several chair shots while Dean Ambrose was left lifeless on the outside


I don't know it probably could have been handled better; but I think it was an interesting twist to the original, when Seth betrayed them both by hitting them with the chair and left them laying on the ring.

Overall I liked the ending, starting when only the three Shield members were left. It was cool to see both Roman and Ambrose have Seth for themselves and beat him up for a bit, give him some retribution, but not so much that it would make Seth look bad/weak. The same applies to when Seth tried to escape but grabbed the chair when he couldn't and started beating Roman and Ambrose up, it wasn't over done and Roman throwing the punch, while again could probably have been handled better, helped balance things out for both sides.

Both sides looked strong and in character, Seth showed his devious side by going for the chair to gain the upper hand and get himself DQ to avoid getting pinned in the process. Roman and Ambrose looked heroic, as a face should, and it was the right call to give Roman the last go before the end (as oppose to Ambrose) as he is the contender.

I think they are on the right track with this feud so far. Just hope they don't mess it up in the following weeks.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

Roman starting off RAW put me to ZZZ Sigh


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

Stinger Fan said:


> The show should have ended with Seth standing over Roman but nope, gotta keep Roman strong by having him get back up after taking several chair shots while Dean Ambrose was left lifeless on the outside


Yep, should've made the No.1 contender look week only one Raw in.:thumbsup



:StephenA2


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Another very good Raw, a ton of wrestling, Roman Reings being featured heavily and no Orton.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Any stand out matches from the show?


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

New Day dancing to Owens and Rollins theme :done :sodone :sodone :done :done :tucky :banderas


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

I think it would have been better if Team Rollins was all champions and replaced Woods with Del Rio


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

I thought Raw was great again this week. 

Bray Wyatt's promo was an outright master-class. The man's delivery is perfect every time and when he gets the right material, it truly is something extraordinary. He has to win at Survivor Series. It's a MUST. It's amazing to see the Wyatt's like this, they're relevant again and in order for this to continue, this has to happen. 

The Divas four way was pretty good. Nice to see them in a match that actually has a purpose for once. Becky Lynch was the stand out performer here for me, about time she finally gets a little bit of time to shine. This woman will be the most over Diva easily soon, just needs a proper platform, get her away from Charlotte and give her a chance. Paige winning was fine but I wish she pinned Brie.

I'm liking the fact that everything happening on Raw lately has an actual purpose now, setting up new matches/fueds like Breeze/Ziggler which I'm enjoying. Also building up new contenders, it was nice to see Lucha Dragons over with the crowd and pick up a win.

The main event was great. Really enjoyed it start to finish. It really got wonderful when it came down to the final four. Owens and Rollins have insane chemistry together. And I LOVED the ending with all of the shield left, and the Shield destruction flashbacks with the chair. This just reinforced my desire to see a Shield Triple Threat at Mania. I'm yearning for it.


----------



## TheRealFunkman (Dec 26, 2011)

Actual feuds.

Backstage segments that deliver and entertain.

Quality matches. 


Raw has been great two weeks in a row. This week being even better.

Those on here who aren't tuining might as well dvr and catch it. Might as well support once WWE starts actually doing something right.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

I fell asleep halfway through the show last night, but I watched the rest just now. It was a pretty good episode overall. 

Enjoyed the Divas Fatal 4 Way Match and the Main Event, as well. Based on the interaction that KO and Dean had with each other, I badly want to see a feud between the two. 

Anyone noticed that commentary was specially horrible at the ME though? Like, how they kept talking about Randy even though he had no connection to the match in hand at all? And also how they totally failed to acknowledge how Rollins beating Roman and Dean with the steel chair was a symbolism to the Shield's break-up. Just dreadful.

But, like I said, still a pretty nice show tonight. Raw has been pretty good ever since the go-home show of Hell in a Cell, let's hope they keep it up next week.


----------



## DMR (Nov 3, 2015)

It was boring aside from select few segments and that crowd was as alive as May Young.


----------



## Crewz (Sep 20, 2015)

RAW was better last week, that main-event was sick though, definitely the best part of the show... And New Day dancing to Seth Rollins theme.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

finalnight said:


> Power Rangers has much better production values than this.


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

Honestly, great episode second week in a row.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Isn't the show next week going to be taped?


----------



## Susa Boyle (Oct 31, 2015)

i dont know what kind of divas wwe have right now it look like striper Entertain me.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Pretty sure Owens said "shit" when Ambrose hit the missile dropkick on him wens2


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

#Naomi'sButtIsLife said:


> Yep, should've made the No.1 contender look week only one Raw in.:thumbsup
> 
> 
> 
> :StephenA2


As opposed to the champion of over 200 days? They have 3 more weeks for Roman to get his payback(which he should get), the heel champion should always get the upperhand first especially when he's swinging a damn chair around several times but runs away after his opponent supermans his way to punch Rollins. I'm not saying Reigns should never get the upperhand, I know you're a bit insecure when it comes to Roman Reigns, but Rollins needed to look strong and dastardly as a heel from the get go. It's his former team mate that he ended up pinning at Mania. Roman has looked strong and protected for a long time, I think being beaten down by a chair, a weapon no less, isn't going to make him look "weak". Having him become Superman isn't going to do anything for Reigns or Rollins



Dolorian said:


> I don't know it probably could have been handled better; but I think it was an interesting twist to the original, when Seth betrayed them both by hitting them with the chair and left them laying on the ring.
> 
> Overall I liked the ending, starting when only the three Shield members were left. It was cool to see both Roman and Ambrose have Seth for themselves and beat him up for a bit, give him some retribution, but not so much that it would make Seth look bad/weak. The same applies to when Seth tried to escape but grabbed the chair when he couldn't and started beating Roman and Ambrose up, it wasn't over done and Roman throwing the punch, while again could probably have been handled better, helped balance things out for both sides.
> 
> ...


There's still about 3 weeks until Survivor Series which is plenty of time for Reigns to get his payback which you know he'll be standing over Rollins at one point in this build up for their match, while Rollins wont really get away with anything. That's what bothers me, Rollins is the heel champion yet he looked great at the end of RAW until Reigns no sells the chair, punches Rollins and he runs away. Having Rollins stand over both Ambrose and Reigns is a call back to when they broke off and its better that he done it again ending RAW because it makes people want the babyface to get his payback. It should want people to tune in next week to see how Roman would retaliate and thats how you build a feud. Part of me thinks Roman is just going to run through him for the next few weaks, Roman obviously will look very strong most shows with Rollins may getting the upperhand slightly but Roman's very protected


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Jerichoholic62 said:


> Pretty sure Owens said "shit" when Ambrose hit the missile dropkick on him wens2


Yep, he was beeped.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Stinger Fan said:


> There's still about 3 weeks until Survivor Series which is plenty of time for Reigns to get his payback which you know he'll be standing over Rollins at one point in this build up for their match, while Rollins wont really get away with anything. That's what bothers me, Rollins is the heel champion yet he looked great at the end of RAW until Reigns no sells the chair, punches Rollins and he runs away. Having Rollins stand over both Ambrose and Reigns is a call back to when they broke off and its better that he done it again ending RAW because it makes people want the babyface to get his payback.


But people already want Roman to get his payback, this has been brewing for some time. It sounds as if you rather see the feud play out with Seth always getting the upper hand until he eventually loses the belt to Roman at Survivor Series. Even tho Seth is my favorite wrestler in the current roster, I don't know if I'd find that feud as interesting as a more even handed one where both sides go at it and look strong each time they clash.

As far as Roman goes, I'd say he sold the chair shots well enough, hit the punch, then continued to sell being hurt by the chair shots. It was a good way to end the match, the challenger looked heroic while the champion looked strong as well as cunning and opportunistic. I think that some people are just very sensitive to Roman overcoming anything at the moment due to the way he has been pushed as of late. Can't say I blame them, really.

As a Seth fan I am pleased so far, I was practically certain that they would unleash Super Roman at the end of the match and that he would stream roll Seth and everyone in between. Thankfully that didn't happen and we got a strong ending for both sides. Let's just hope they keep it balanced moving forward.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Dolorian said:


> But people already want Roman to get his payback, this has been brewing for some time. It sounds as if you rather see the feud play out with Seth always getting the upper hand until he eventually loses the belt to Roman at Survivor Series. Even tho Seth is my favorite wrestler in the current roster, I don't know if I'd find that feud as interesting as a more even handed one where both sides go at it and look strong each time they clash.
> 
> As far as Roman goes, I'd say he sold the chair shots well enough, hit the punch, then continued to sell being hurt by the chair shots. It was a good way to end the match, the challenger looked heroic while the champion looked strong as well as cunning and opportunistic. I think that some people are just very sensitive to Roman overcoming anything at the moment due to the way he has been pushed as of late. Can't say I blame them, really.
> 
> As a Seth fan I am pleased so far, I was practically certain that they would unleash Super Roman at the end of the match and that he would stream roll Seth and everyone in between. Thankfully that didn't happen and we got a strong ending for both sides. Let's just hope they keep it balanced moving forward.


I don't think you really understand what I said. I'm not suggestion Seth should *always* get the upper hand but rather at the end of this past RAW, they already had him set up for it by taking out both Ambrose and Reigns with the chair. He looked like he finally had some balls as a heel champion and was finally taking charge of himself as a character. Then they quickly turned it around and had Reigns make him run scared . Reigns would have gotten and probably will get his payback and lay out Rollins next week to end RAW but seeing as Rollins is the champion, he needed to end RAW looking strong. Reigns basically shrugged off a chair attack while Ambrose was left on the floor out , it made Rollins' offence with a steel weapon look...weak which shouldn't happen with your champion. Then for the next couple weeks you'd have them exchange to end RAW in all out brawls with no clear cut winner in order to keep the fans guessing as to who will win. 

I mean, its still early who knows what will happen in the rest of the build but I feel like they had the perfect opportunity to have Seth really solidify himself but every time they set it up, they make him look weak almost right away. It isn't about making Rollins look better than Reigns, its about making Rollins look better because if he looks weak the entire build and beats Reigns well it helps no one really. Especially if Reigns overpowers Rollins for the next few weaks and wins the title , it makes Rollins look bad, Reigns looking like Superman which I don't think that would help him at all because he basically won an "easy match". Keep them both looking strong I say


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

You know the show sucks when Ryback is main-eventing. 

"I can replace John Cena" :lmao

What an absolute fool.


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

Stinger Fan said:


> As opposed to the champion of over 200 days? They have 3 more weeks for Roman to get his payback(which he should get), the heel champion should always get the upperhand first especially when he's swinging a damn chair around several times but runs away after his opponent supermans his way to punch Rollins. I'm not saying Reigns should never get the upperhand, I know you're a bit insecure when it comes to Roman Reigns, but Rollins needed to look strong and dastardly as a heel from the get go. It's his former team mate that he ended up pinning at Mania. Roman has looked strong and protected for a long time, I think being beaten down by a chair, a weapon no less, isn't going to make him look "weak". Having him become Superman isn't going to do anything for Reigns or Rollins
> 
> 
> There's still about 3 weeks until Survivor Series which is plenty of time for Reigns to get his payback which you know he'll be standing over Rollins at one point in this build up for their match, while Rollins wont really get away with anything. That's what bothers me, Rollins is the heel champion yet he looked great at the end of RAW until Reigns no sells the chair, punches Rollins and he runs away. Having Rollins stand over both Ambrose and Reigns is a call back to when they broke off and its better that he done it again ending RAW because it makes people want the babyface to get his payback. It should want people to tune in next week to see how Roman would retaliate and thats how you build a feud. Part of me thinks Roman is just going to run through him for the next few weaks, Roman obviously will look very strong most shows with Rollins may getting the upperhand slightly but Roman's very protected


We also don't know for sure if Reigns is really winning at SS or not. Seth has retained so many times through the slimiest ways & there's still Sheamus' cash in to deal with, who is one of the few guys who's had multiple singles matches with Reigns but has never been pinned by him. So Reigns may go into the PPV with more momentum, only to lose in some way. They seem intent on keeping his PPV record 50/50 for the year, so he's got 1 win left & 1 loss.

Besides, we've already seen Rollins pull a bunch of crap on Reigns. Now it's just time for Seth to get dismantled.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

For those who missed RAW this week, here's a full Recap + VIDEOS
http://www.onlineworldofwrestling.com/133653/wwe-monday-night-raw-11-2-2015/


----------

